# CycleChat Ride - 2 May - Manningtree/Colchester/Tiptree (i.e. north-east Essex)



## Auntie Helen (29 Jan 2009)

The North Essex CycleChat ride is taking place on 2 May 2009, Manningtree/Colchester/Tiptree

*Current list of people intending to attend is:
* _Aperitif _
_Arallsopp _
_Auntie Helen_
_ChrisKH_
_User1314
__FatFellaFromFelixstowe
Gary from Colchester Cycling Group_
_ilovebikes _
_User10571
MacBludgeon
Mow
__redjedi_
_SigSilverprinter_
_Stevevw
__Topcat1
__Uncle James (probably for part of the ride, not the whole thing)
_ 
*Possibles*_
Delthebike (from YACF)_
_Dellzeqq
__Wowbagger (possibly on tandem with MrsWow, from YACF)_

Updated route (updated 1 May 09)
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=7065

So… I hope that I can tempt you all to join me on a wonderful ride through some great parts of the north-east Essex countryside. I can offer you three rivers (Stour, Colne and Blackwater) as well as fields, country lanes, views across the rolling hills of Essex, briefly visiting both the oldest recorded town in Britain and the smallest town in Britain, with a well-earned rest and cake stop at the Wilkins & Sons Jam Factory at Tiptree.

The overall distance is about 51 miles.

*Warning for those planning to come by train!*
Trains are running between Ingatestone and Manningtree but *not* from Liverpool Street to Ingatestone due to engineering works; there will be replacement buses (which don't allow bikes apart from folders). London Liverpool Street to Ingatestone is 22 miles, if anyone decides to cycle it. There should be 3-4 trains per hour from Ingatestone to Manningtree but of course the timetable is a bit vague due to the engineering works.

OR you could cycle to Ilford (near Barking) and get the following train (Ilford is 7 miles from Liverpool Street Station)
_Sat 02 May
Ilford (IFD) to Manningtree (MNG)
Departs: 09:42 Arrives: 10:46 Duration: 1:04_

If you don't want to do any cycling to get there, you can catch a couple of trains to Romford and then directly from Romford to Manningtree (ask SigSilverprinter for details!)

*For those coming by car/bike*
Meeting time: 11:00am at Manningtree Station (meeting time TBC when we find out who's coming and how). 
There is plenty of parking at Manningtree railway station on a Saturday, cost would be £2.00 for the whole day.
Those who would like to add another 10 miles in total to the day’s journey are welcome to park at my house in Great Bromley. You might even be given a free cuppa after the ride. 

*The Route.*
We’re starting off at Manningtree, the smallest town in Britain. It’s pretty small! We’ll cycle along the River Stour for a short way to Mistley, famous as the seat of Matthew Hopkins, the infamous Witchfinder General. Mistley is also well known for its swans which wander around beside the road.






At Mistley we have a shortish climb, then we cycle through the quaint village of Little Bromley, then Great Bromley, then Elmstead Market, then a quick and fast downhill stint on the dual carriageway A133 into Colchester (this road is OK for cyclists generally).

Colchester is the oldest recorded town in Britain. We have a long, steady climb up North Hill towards the centre of Colchester, joining the dual carriageway ring road briefly. Traffic in Colchester isn’t usually too bad and will seem a breeze to the London contingent.

We turn on the road to Layer and go through the posh bit of Colchester for a few miles before escaping into the lovely Essex countryside as we weave our way through the villages of Layer-de-la-Haye, Birch Green, Layer Marney, Layer Breton and eventually arrive at Tiptree. This section is on rolling hills, none are particularly steep but they can seem to go on a bit. Make the most of the downhills beforehand!





At Tiptree we can have a cake/food stop. The Jam Factory is great, although the food isn’t particularly cheap. It may be populated by old ladies out for day trips but I am sure there will be room for a bunch of cyclists. You can also buy some jam!





After we are refreshed we set off again on the way back to Colchester, this time going via Great Wigborough, Peldon and Abberton (basically going round Abberton Reservoir although you can’t really see it). 





We get back to Colchester before cycling back to Manningtree through the village of Great Bromley again. If anyone has parked at my place they can give up at this point rather than going all the way back to Manningtree. 

The final fun part is as we reach Manningtree we get to descend the wonderful Cox’s Hill, down which I regularly reach 40mph. Great fun!

Trains home will suffer the same fate as trains there (i.e. only as far as Ingatestone) but the town of Manningtree is just a mile from the station should anyone want to get some food before leaving the wilds of North Essex.

*A couple of things to bear in mind.*
The country lanes on our route have generally reasonable road surfaces but if the hedges have been trimmed recently you may find thorns to spoil your day! Can’t do much to avoid this (apart from have Kevlar tyres) but you might want to ensure you’ve got a spare inner tube and a repair kit! We will wait for anyone who needs us to. I have removed the two previously-advertised off-road sections so this is all on roads and most have pretty decent surfaces.

There aren’t any awful hills (I don’t like hills!) but there are a few that can be a bit tiring for people like me. As a trike rider I’m slower up hills than everyone else so don’t worry you’ll get left behind – I’ll probably be last on most of the hills.

Most of this route is covered in my thread that you can read here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=19270 This thread also has photos of the off-road section south of Colchester that I mentioned above.

It's a lovely route and will be at as leisurely a pace as we require. Hope you can come along!


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jan 2009)

Looks a great ride Helen, will deffo try and make this one


----------



## DJ (30 Jan 2009)

Good stuff H.


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Jan 2009)

Potential problem for all you train-users... Will have to check this nearer the time and see if there's any way round it!

Start date 04/04/2009 End date 05/04/2009 Route Affected London Liverpool Street, Shenfield, Witham & Braintree / Marks Tey & Sudbury / Colchester, Manningtree, Ipswich & Norwich / Peterborough / Lowestoft and London Liverpool Street, Shenfield, Billericay, Wickford & Southminster / Southend Victoria TOC Affected National Express East Anglia 
*Saturday and Sunday*
Buses replace trains between:


Billericay and Colchester
Billericay and Chelmsford
Witham and Braintree
Marks Tey and Sudbury
Trains between London Liverpool Street and Peterborough / Lowestoft will run between Ipswich and Peterborough / Lowestoft only
*Saturday only*
Trains will not run between Shenfield and Colchester. Passengers should travel by bus to / from Billericay, to connect with a reduced train service to / from London Liverpool Street

*Planning your Journey*
Details of revised timetables have not yet been confirmed, please check back nearer the time of travel


----------



## 1LegRikk (30 Jan 2009)

I'm aiming to come, just need to keep up my training to get my mileage up, but will know for definate closer to the time.


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Jan 2009)

Rikk, it seems a long journey when I wrote that stuff above but actually it can be broken down into smaller sections which are fine. As the days are longer in April we can take more time if we want. I'm sure you'll be fine, and it's a lovely route (though I say so myself!) and well worth a visit.


----------



## 4F (30 Jan 2009)

hmm I was going to say yes as it is so close to me but these farm / wooded tracks and my 23's sound like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## 1LegRikk (30 Jan 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> hmm I was going to say yes as it is so close to me but these farm / wooded tracks and my 23's sound like a recipe for disaster.



Your just scared you'l like it and want to get a mountian bike B)


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Jan 2009)

FFFF, there are only two track sections which can be avoided - you should still come along, it'll be great fun!


----------



## 4F (30 Jan 2009)

1LegRikk said:


> Your just scared you'l like it and want to get a mountian bike



Oi, thats fighting talk  We can discuss further on the 7th !


----------



## 4F (30 Jan 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> FFFF, there are only two track sections which can be avoided - you should still come along, it'll be great fun!



It's certainly tempting being so close and one I would probably cycle to and from as its not far away  I will think this one over


----------



## stevevw (30 Jan 2009)

Add me to the list please. 

Should be on my new bike by then with 23's so perhaps we can get an alternate route planned for those with thin wheels missing out the off road bits with meet up points further along the route?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Jan 2009)

I might be up for this...cant commit totally until much closer the time though. To be honest I made a solem vow to myself in the middle of a bleak German forest that I would never ride off road again . My galaxy has 28 marathon plus's so it would probably be ok ...but I'd still prefer to stay on road. If i bring the bianchi which would be my preference in good weather then it's a defo on road only for me.


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Jan 2009)

If enough people want to stick to the road only we can easily do that, no major problem, just misses out on a couple of picturesque bits of the journey. We can discuss it nearer the time.

Also we'll have to look into the train issue nearer the time as it looks like there will be replacement buses between Shenfield & Colchester/Manningtree and they don't allow bikes. The London contingent might have to come to some car-sharing agreement, perhaps, although that's a bit of a shame.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2009)

Will be a great shame if the trains are buggered... & bit too far for me to cycle.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (30 Jan 2009)

Would love to do this but it does depend on the train situation.

Auntie Helen would you consider repeating this ride again at another time during the year?


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Jan 2009)

Hi Sig Silverprinter, yes I was wondering if I should try and shift the date of this ride to a time when there aren't train problems. Does anyone else think this might be an idea? Maybe move it to 11th April (where there is obviously something going on train-wise but they are still running through to Manningtree with one change at Ingatestone)? The previous Saturday (28 March) has engineering works which require a rail replacement bus from Billericay. What do people think?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Jan 2009)

..well it would seem to be th esensible thing to do I reckon...I mean if peeps can tget there by train...well thery cant get there by train so yes .. maybe consider a different date?


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2009)

can't do the 11th B)





Auntie Helen said:


> Hi Sig Silverprinter, yes I was wondering if I should try and shift the date of this ride to a time when there aren't train problems. Does anyone else think this might be an idea? Maybe move it to 11th April (where there is obviously something going on train-wise but they are still running through to Manningtree with one change at Ingatestone)? The previous Saturday (28 March) has engineering works which require a rail replacement bus from Billericay. What do people think?


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Jan 2009)

Argh, that means it wouldn't be till August or September or October... and I was so looking forward to it 

Can I have a few more comments on whether people want to try to go for an earlier date (maybe sometime in March, p'raps) or delay it till August...

By the way, if anyone has a free day and wants to do a ride up here (as djtheglove did yesterday), do get in touch – I'm a lady of relative leisure and would love a chance to do more cycling in company rather than on my own!


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Jan 2009)

It appears that there are no engineering works on:

Saturday 18 April
Saturday 25 April
Saturday 2 May (this is Peter's CycleChat ride).

Would any of you be able to make the 18th or 25th or is it too near Peter's ride?

Dates prior to that (apart from the 11th which doesn't work for Ianrauk) all have engineering works to muck up the plans so I don't think they'll work.


----------



## bleakanddivine (30 Jan 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> It appears that there are no engineering works on:
> 
> Saturday 18 April
> Saturday 25 April
> ...



11th is out for me too. 18th and 25th both ok. Of these two, 18th would be preferable, still 2 weeks clear of the next ride.


----------



## stevevw (30 Jan 2009)

I can not make 18th or 25th will be cycling in France.

What about a swap with Peter 2nd May? or me 4th July?


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Jan 2009)

I've PMed Peter to ask for a swap, so we'll see if this work for him.

Failing that, the July swap might be good Steve, although I now have a nasty suspicion that perhaps the National Rail Enquiries site doesn't list engineering works this far in advance (thus why 18th onwards are entirely clear of works).


----------



## DJ (31 Jan 2009)

For me the 18th is the only definate yes, the 2nd of May is iffy and the 25th is a no no!
But hey that's only me!


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Jan 2009)

18th is in the lead so far, apart from stevevw not being able to make it. Steve, you can come another time to do the ride with me if you're keen!

Any more votes?


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Jan 2009)

Just heard back from Peter that he's happy to swap with me so the Manningtree to Tiptree ride is now the 2nd May and Peter's ride (Fleet, Hampshire) is the 4th April.

[Tannoy female announcer voice] We apologise for the inconvenience of changing our plans and thank you for your understanding. [/Tannoy female announcer voice]

If anyone can't make that date and wants to do the ride on another day, please get in touch as I'd love to do it with anyone who wants. More chances to have a Cream Tea at the Jam Factory, y'see!


----------



## Auntie Helen (31 Jan 2009)

I'm wondering about also offering this ride on 18th April (as a more low-key version) for those who can't make the May date. We can trailblaze it and you can tell me if it's a rubbish route after all, sort of setting the standard for the 'official' one a fortnight later.

Anyone up for that?


----------



## 1LegRikk (31 Jan 2009)

An extra couple of weeks works nicely, I'd be up for the 18th.


----------



## DJ (1 Feb 2009)

Ok I am more likely to make the 18th of April, so will go for that one!


----------



## RabbitFood (9 Feb 2009)

Hi all,

Im looking to get into group cycle rides are newbies welcome to come along?

I have never been on a group cycle ride but would really like to and im very new to road racing and road racing bikes but have always wanted to.

If I am welcome then what sort of speeds would you be looking at so that I am not left behind and so that you dont fell you need to slow down for me ect?

Thanks


----------



## Aperitif (9 Feb 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im looking to get into group cycle rides are newbies welcome to come along?
> 
> ...



It was kind of you to lettuce know rabbit food.


----------



## 4F (9 Feb 2009)

Aperitif said:


> It was kind of you to lettuce know rabbit food.



Groan, you are getting worse


----------



## tdr1nka (9 Feb 2009)

Hutch a do about nothing.


----------



## 4F (9 Feb 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Im looking to get into group cycle rides are newbies welcome to come along?
> 
> ...



Hi Rabbit Food, no one gets left behind and everyone is welcome. As an example speeds on Saturday's ride would have averaged between 12 - 14 mph.


----------



## RabbitFood (9 Feb 2009)

i take it you need to be regulars to get the personalities on here lol

its rabbit food cos thats what it feels like im eating all the time trying to lose weight and tone up lol


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Feb 2009)

As long as we're not splitting hares!!!!!!!!!!
[/coat]


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Feb 2009)

FatFella has given an average for Saturday. I logged it as 12.1 overall which is hardly racehorse speed. Similarish route in terms of hilliness, I suppose. 

Anyway you're welcome, RabbitFood, it would be good to have you come along. If you do this 50 mile ride you should burn off enough calories to have a curry rather than rabbit food! What part of the world are you from?


----------



## RabbitFood (9 Feb 2009)

now curry sounds more like it, can we not finish the ride at a curry house lol

I am from Wickford, near basildon for anyone that has not heard of it. I play football on a saterday afternoon and train on a tuesday night and hit the gym 3 or 4 times a week and have a not abd level of fitness but id love to get in to some bike racing this year.

Rabbit


----------



## Auntie Helen (9 Feb 2009)

What a shame you missed the Essex ride on Saturday that started in Billericay, then! I know exactly where Wickford is as I grew up in Thundersley; there are several other forumites in your part of the world.

My part of the world has one of the best curry houses there is, renowned far and wide in the sailing community - Kovalam in Brightlingsea. Unfortunately it would be a significant detour to get there and you always have to book for a Saturday night so curry's out. You can have one when you get home! If people want to stay and eat up at Colchester/Manningtree that would be fine, I expect we'll find out nearer the time.

You mention bike racing in your post; of course these rides aren't racing, they're relaxed group rides, trundling along really. If you want racing that's going for it you might try Chelmsford's Chelmer Cycling Club which does loads of rides, including Sunday ones. It's a really good club and they have their own building which has turbo trainers and loads of other stuff. If you just want to cycle with a bunch of nice people at a leisurely pace then the CC rides will be for you. There's a Hilly London one being organised by djtheglove here: http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=27002 which could be fun for you if you can get into London with your bike and if you can cope with hills!


----------



## RabbitFood (9 Feb 2009)

THanks

road racing is where i want to get to but I also want to build up to it with road rides like you said and not racing and also get to know tohers in to road bikes ect because I dont know anyone and at 29 think im past winning road racing but i love to give it a try once i know more about road bikes and getting out on the road with groups like yours then moving on to road racing.

Thanks again, ill have to get into shape big time


----------



## dudi (16 Feb 2009)

Hello! 
Please can I join in this ride? the route looks good and am looking forward to my first CC group ride!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Feb 2009)

You're welcome Dudi! Our average speed isn't quite to your standard but it's great fun cycling in company.


----------



## 4F (16 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> You're welcome Dudi! Our average speed isn't quite to your standard but it's great fun cycling in company.



I think it was a one off, he normally seems much slower when I see him commuting


----------



## dudi (16 Feb 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I think it was a one off, he normally seems much slower when I see him commuting



Haha, you normally see me on the way up a hill, that's why!


----------



## 4F (19 Feb 2009)

Yep deffo in for this one


----------



## Bonno (22 Feb 2009)

As this is right on my doorstep (Tiptree), i could possibly give it a go.
Can we clarify the date yet?, can't do the april ride as i'll be in Mallorca 
By the way don't forget the excellent cafe in Birch !

And Aunt Helen, fancy telling that poor rabbit guy to seek out the Chelmer CC  He should try the Essex roads CC, they meet in Billericay high road sundays, (see thier website) have different ability group rides and are a lot more friendly  .... and i'm not even a member


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Feb 2009)

Bonno said:


> As this is right on my doorstep (Tiptree), i could possibly give it a go.
> Can we clarify the date yet?, can't do the april ride as i'll be in Mallorca


Main date is May 2nd.

The alternative date is going to change from Saturday 18th to... something else. This is because there are now engineering works on Saturday 18th so no trains to Manningtree, plus a midweek ride suits some other people more. Nearer the date I'll suggest some possible dates for the midweek one and see what suits the most people.


----------



## mow (12 Mar 2009)

As another newbie I'd also like to join the convoy on the 2nd, even taken the day off to be there!

Mow


----------



## Auntie Helen (12 Mar 2009)

You're more than welcome, Mow


----------



## Aperitif (12 Mar 2009)

Are you a Cop Mow? Or just over the hill... (Sorry ) Welcome to Auntie's forum


----------



## mow (13 Mar 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Are you a Cop Mow? Or just over the hill... (Sorry ) Welcome to Auntie's forum



I'm not sure, all I know is everywhere feels UP HILL these days!


----------



## stevevw (6 Apr 2009)

Helen
Time for a roll call of those that will be able to make the 2nd even with the disruption to the trains.

Put me down. I will try and drag at least another couple along too, will confirm later.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

Copied from the other thread, information about getting to this ride and whether it should take place!



Well folks, the next official CC ride is the 2nd May Manningtree to Tiptree one by moi.

The problem is, as hinted at before, our local train company has decided that no-one who lives further out of London than Billericay could possibly wish to travel by train any weekend this year. They are doing engineering works almost constantly for the next month or so.

What this means is that, despite the swap with Peter for April at which point May seemed engineering-works-free, there is now a problem with the ride for May.

Trains are running between Ingatestone and Manningtree but not from Liverpool Street to Ingatestone which has replacement buses (which don't allow bikes). This is a journey of 22 miles.

The only options appear to be:

(a) Cycle from London to Ingatestone and then get a train
( Cycle from London to Manningtree and expire in a heap when you get there
(c) Come by car and warm the globe
(d) Move house to live in North East Essex.

The fourth option is, of course, the sensible one all round, but probably not practicable in a four week timeframe.

I'm taking a roll call of names of attendees to see if it's worth still having the ride or whether we should postpone.

I shall add that I am doing this exact ride tomorrow in company with someone else and will finalise the route (avoiding all off-road sections) at that point.


----------



## 4F (6 Apr 2009)

ahem


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> ahem


I just redid the blurb on the first post of this thread and had included you there! You are now added to the later post too!


----------



## 4F (6 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I just redid the blurb on the first post of this thread and had included you there! You are now added to the later post too!



Thanks . Booked the Sat evening off work as planning on riding to and from the start.


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Apr 2009)

Okay Auntie H, 

Am a 99% in as Ive got quite a few birthdays then, including my sisters, but am sure I can make her change her plans for me! hehehe!

Only condition is I do want to see some white stilleto welding tracy n sharons, and then am 100% hehehe! I shall probably get the train as advised on the other thread, unless Aperitif comes along too and really wants to cycle to whole way!


----------



## stevevw (6 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Only condition is I do want to see some white stilleto welding tracy n sharons, and then am 100% hehehe! I shall probably get the train as advised on the other thread, unless Aperitif comes along too and really wants to cycle to whole way!



As I will be going in my camper i can bring my Mig welder along, not certain Tray n Shaz will enjoy welding their stilleto's thou.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

Think you gents are confusing North East Essex with South Essex.

Up here, the locals consider themselves more a part of Suffolk than Essex. This is the Dedham Vale, home of Constable the artist, thatched cottages, fields teeming with wildlife, birdsong and farm life. South Essex is home of the Constable who'll nick you for having a dodgy number plate and the wildlife is all of the chav variety. (Gross generalisation, of course). 

I do know of a Sharon at my local pub but she is something in the army (as is her husband) so one wouldn't want to try to weld her shoes... which would probably be army boots anyway.

So I think, Davy, you may be disappointed; all the ladies up here are as poised and well-coiffed as I am.


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Apr 2009)

I'll be there. 
@ stevevw - you want a lift? It's my turn...


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts = slavedriver. I only do it to keep you happy...I hate cycling! 

Your post about having lots of birthdays and welding etc has me sniggering away here BTW...


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

Well, from London to Ingatestone surely, not the WHOLE way.

Do you lot think 11:00 is a reasonable time to meet, or will it be a bit of a struggle to get there in time with the cycle/train issue?


----------



## stevevw (6 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Davywalnuts = slavedriver. I only do it to keep you happy...I hate cycling!
> 
> Your post about having lots of birthdays and welding etc has me sniggering away here BTW...



Lots of Birthdays, that explains all Davy's comfort stops he is on Davy time which is probably around 5 times faster than ours.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

He's trying to catch us all up in the Old Farts state, being such a young thing himself!


----------



## 4F (6 Apr 2009)

User1314 said:


> If Davy and Aperitif are cycling from London, I'm not going to be left out!



COG, you going to be on the fixed ?? Might bring mine for a spin


----------



## stevevw (6 Apr 2009)

May bring mine too. If I have built it by then.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (6 Apr 2009)

Hi Helen where did you find out about the trains? i just looked on national rail enquiries
and it looked like trains where running to Manningtree but starting at Ilford but maybe this isn't up to date , could you do a link?


----------



## Davywalnuts (6 Apr 2009)

stevevw said:


> As I will be going in my camper i can bring my Mig welder along, not certain Tray n Shaz will enjoy welding their stilleto's thou.



God yeh, an essex girl with her feet stuck together, must be a nun! hehehe!


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

Sig, I got it from National Rail Enquiries too. It just suggests if you put Liverpool Street to Manningtree that trains start at Ingatestone. It says:
_No trains will run between London Liverpool Street and Ilford_
_Replacement bus services will run between Romford and Newbury Park, and also between Ilford and Newbury Park for connections with London Underground Central Line services to and from central London_
_Buses replace trains between Romford and Ilford_
_A replacement bus service will run between London Liverpool Street and Ingatestone for connections to and from Colchester, Ipswich & Norwich_

I don't think you can get a direct train from Ilford to Colchester anyway, but I might be wrong about that.

[EDIT] I am wrong, the following train goes directly from Ilford to Colchester:

_Sat 02 May
Ilford (IFD) to Manningtree (MNG)
Departs: 09:42 Arrives: 10:46 Duration: 1:04_

And this is a MUCH shorter route for the cyclists! Well spotted, young lady!


----------



## Aperitif (6 Apr 2009)

stevevw said:


> Lots of Birthdays, that explains all Davy's comfort stops he is on Davy time which is probably around 5 times faster than ours.



He had two magnets on his front wheel on Saturday also... 'Top Speed' etc...


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (6 Apr 2009)

Helen I had put in Romford[my station] to Manningtree and it was ok although nearer the date that could change I suppose.
Anyone who doesn't want to cycle [apart from the actual ride] could go fenchurch st to upminster then either a short cycle to romford or catch the push n pull train to romford then on to manningtree.
Anyway put my name down for it.


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

That's good news for the London contingent who may want to save their legs for the 45 miles on the Essex Coast.

Your name has been added!


----------



## 4F (6 Apr 2009)

User1314 said:


> Yep. I'll be on my fixed. The more the merrier!



Right I shall be on mine then. Cannot have you having all the fun on your own


----------



## Auntie Helen (6 Apr 2009)

I shall ask Uncle James to be prepared to be the broom van for all the busted knees and rictus grins as you spin wildly whilst descending Cox's Hill at 40mph.


----------



## 4F (6 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I shall ask Uncle James to be prepared to be the broom van for all the busted knees and rictus grins as you spin wildly whilst descending Cox's Hill at 40mph.



Excellent, sounds like I may break my record of 150 rpm


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Apr 2009)

Ohhhh, this hill, is it long and fast? No blind corners? 50mph+ possibly?


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ohhhh, this hill, is it long and fast? No blind corners? 50mph+ possibly?


I did the route today. 'Tis a very fast hill indeed, look at my max speed and the spike on the graph from my Garmin 205!


----------



## Davywalnuts (7 Apr 2009)

I swear youve broken the land speed record for a self-propelled vehicle! 

Being your a lady of North Essex and on three wheels too with out any Campagnola in sight, thats going to piss some old farts off! hehehe!


----------



## stevevw (7 Apr 2009)

And she was going up the hill not down.


----------



## TheDoctor (7 Apr 2009)

On a fixie recumbent!


----------



## stevevw (8 Apr 2009)

Nice recovery ride planned for the week after this one. Any more of you going to join us?

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=28074


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Apr 2009)

Arallsopp tells me he is coming... and is planning to cycle there from Bromley. And back again. Must be mad!


----------



## iLB (13 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Arallsopp tells me he is coming... and is planning to cycle there from Bromley. And back again. Must be mad!



ooo ooo me to me to


----------



## Auntie Helen (13 Apr 2009)

Good stuff!

(You're also mad, that's a VERY long cycle ride!)


----------



## Aperitif (13 Apr 2009)

Ah! The FNRttAH is taking shape then...


----------



## iLB (14 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Ah! The FNRttAH is taking shape then...





this is my depiction of the FNRttAH in emoticons...


----------



## Aperitif (14 Apr 2009)

11/10! 
That's the sort of post I like to see. (You need to sort out the Garmin gif ilb) I was only partly serious by the way...


----------



## iLB (14 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> 11/10!
> That's the sort of post I like to see. (You need to sort out the Garmin gif ilb) I was only partly serious by the way...



lol erm gift? i thought you were treating me?? 

anyhoo, after i succesfully navigated through the wastelands of south london, im confident of being able to happen upon Manningtree with little more than a google map print out and a smattering of good fortune 

and a torch perhaps?


----------



## Aperitif (14 Apr 2009)

gif not gift!

Have one of these on me!


----------



## iLB (14 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> *gif* not gift!
> 
> Have one of these on me!



whats a gif? 






i know what *cif *is...


----------



## Aperitif (14 Apr 2009)

You're nuts ilovebikes!


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 Apr 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> this is my depiction of the FNRttAH in emoticons...


You should have left that one out! Can't be having rain for my ride!

It's a long way to Manningtree by road, by the way. You lot are very brave, considering riding it!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Apr 2009)

I'm wondering if this ride might be the opportunity to pop my century cherry, seeing as I'll do about 60ish (getting to the ride and doing it) and might be able to persuade some nice chaps to bear me company for another forty or so (flat miles, on the Tendring Plateau). Does that appeal to anyone?


----------



## stevevw (16 Apr 2009)

Oh yes it does. And you/we can back it up the next weekend in Suffolk.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Apr 2009)

stevevw said:


> Oh yes it does. And you/we can back it up the next weekend in Suffolk.


Well I'm aware of that ride, of course, but I'll have done ±75 miles the day before so wasn't sure if I'd make the 100 that day. Plus I don't want you and FFFF to be polite and wait for me so I can do the 100 with you if you wanted to really open the throttles and test your speed. If I get the 100 done the week before then hopefully I can let you chaps enjoy the Suffolk Sunrise at your optimum pace and maybe just do the 50 that day.


----------



## ChrisKH (16 Apr 2009)

Is anyone game enough to work out if I'll break a 100 if I cycle to/from Benfleet for this ride? I need some form of motivation (for the 100). And a reason to ask for an AWOL card from the Missus.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Apr 2009)

Hi Chris,

The route from my part of the world to Thundersley was 45 miles (although I went wrong a couple of times, it would probably have been 41 if I could read maps more effectively). Unfortunately for you the route for the CC ride is backwards as far as you're concerned, i.e. starting north and going south, then back north. If you did the ride to Manningtree, then down to Tiptree, then back up to Manningtree, then down home again, I expect that would be about 120-130 miles. If you did the ride to Manningtree, then went off home from Tiptree (i.e. left us halfway) it would be just under 100, I think.

I really liked the ride from Manningtree to Maldon but after Rettendon it wasn't very pleasant (Rayleigh Hill was a horror, the roads were really busy too) but you may know of better routes than I did at the time!


----------



## stevevw (16 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well I'm aware of that ride, of course, but I'll have done ±75 miles the day before so wasn't sure if I'd make the 100 that day.



Are you planning to ride to Suffolk? You will have to change your name to Aperitif Helen if you keep doing all these miles.


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Apr 2009)

Not riding to Suffolk, although Woodbridge isn't that far away. It's an easy half hour drive and a fairly unpleasant ride along the A137 towards Ipswich (the pretty scenic route is nice but very hilly and much longer). Plus I'm not sure I want to ride home on my own afterwards, might be a let-down.


----------



## ChrisKH (16 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> The route from my part of the world to Thundersley was 45 miles (although I went wrong a couple of times, it would probably have been 41 if I could read maps more effectively). Unfortunately for you the route for the CC ride is backwards as far as you're concerned, i.e. starting north and going south, then back north. If you did the ride to Manningtree, then down to Tiptree, then back up to Manningtree, then down home again, I expect that would be about 120-130 miles. If you did the ride to Manningtree, then went off home from Tiptree (i.e. left us halfway) it would be just under 100, I think.
> 
> I really liked the ride from Manningtree to Maldon but after Rettendon it wasn't very pleasant (Rayleigh Hill was a horror, the roads were really busy too) but you may know of better routes than I did at the time!



Thanks for that AH, I'm going to get a map and have a good look...........alternatively I have friends in Earls Colne and could stop off to see them on the way home to break up the ride.


----------



## stevevw (16 Apr 2009)

You can plot your route here:

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Apr 2009)

Sorry Auntie H, I've got to cancel, my many apologies!

Am out now that friday night for a close friends b-day which will involve copious amounts of beer and kebab.. Infact, its safe to say Ill still be in a vegative state around the same time you all finish your tour! Albeit am sure awake, just, while aperitif is still cycling back...


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Thanks for that AH, I'm going to get a map and have a good look...........alternatively I have friends in Earls Colne and could stop off to see them on the way home to break up the ride.


It's a good scheme except I wouldn't really call Earls Colne on the way home... unless you've got girlie GPS!

I've plotted a very picturesque route from Manningtree to Earls Colne here: www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=6330 and you'll see that it's 20 miles (so I could go with you, then home again, and that'd get me my century).

I then plotted a fairly direct route from Earls Colne to Tarpots and the whole route (Manningtree to Tarpots via Earls Colne) is 55 miles; that's on top of getting to Manningtree, plus my actual ride. It's a long old way!


----------



## ChrisKH (16 Apr 2009)

For 'girlie GPS' read no GPS!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Sorry Auntie H, I've got to cancel, my many apologies!


Davy I'm crushed! I was going to get hold of some white SPD stilettoes and change my name to Tracy just for your Essex Experience!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> For 'girlie GPS' read no GPS!


I did Great Bromley to Thundersley prior to GPS, thus my occasional deviation off the optimum route. It's much easier now I have a little breadcrumb trail to follow, even if BikeRouteToaster occasionally routes me down narrow footpaths and across ploughed fields.

Have you considered driving to somewhere near the start of the ride, like most normal people would choose (so that excludes most of the CycleChatters!)


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Davy I'm crushed! I was going to get hold of some white SPD stilettoes and change my name to Tracy just for your Essex Experience!



Add some hot pants and I might re-consider... hehehe :?:


----------



## ChrisKH (16 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> I did Great Bromley to Thundersley prior to GPS, thus my occasional deviation off the optimum route. It's much easier now I have a little breadcrumb trail to follow, even if BikeRouteToaster occasionally routes me down narrow footpaths and across ploughed fields.
> 
> *Have you considered driving to somewhere near the start of the ride, like most normal people would choose (so that excludes most of the CycleChatters!*)



Yes, am thinking about this. 

Davy, I'll be wearing cycling shorts if that's any motivation. :?:


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Apr 2009)

If you want to drive, and make a full day of it (and still get your century in), it seems like there might be a bunch of hardy souls cycling a century with me (tacking on 40ish miles after the main ride). Probably best for those to drive to my place beforehand so we get a quick 6-10 miles in before everyone arrives on the train.


----------



## Davywalnuts (16 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Yes, am thinking about this.
> 
> Davy, I'll be wearing cycling shorts if that's any motivation. :?:



!! Essex girl hot pants are not cycling shorts, being filled by the male kind!! LOL!


----------



## Auntie Helen (16 Apr 2009)

Well I will probably be wearing cycling shorts too but I fall short in so many ways from the traditional Essex Girl Ideal that you'd probably do better gazing at ChrisKH's legs. He, at least, is a genuine Born & Bred Essex Person, I'm only a Bred one.


----------



## Aperitif (16 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Sorry Auntie H, I've got to cancel, my many apologies!
> 
> Am out now that friday night for a close friends b-day which will involve copious amounts of beer and kebab.. Infact, its safe to say Ill still be in a vegative state around the same time you all finish your tour! Albeit am sure awake, just, while aperitif is still cycling back...



Who said anything about 'back'...it might just be 'onwards and upwards' 

So, Davy, Monsieur Murdesnoix,() you are expected to be in a 'vegative' state eh? No change there then!  I'll be vegetative as usual - because I don't eat meat or fish.
Actually, it's a pity you can't make it because you could have got your personal best - 43 pee-pees in 400kms...not to worry (I wont be 
In fact, the best part of returning is with you...chavs in Hounslow line us up like skittles - I'll miss that! 

Have a great party and enjoy yourself!


----------



## Aperitif (16 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Is anyone game enough to work out if I'll break a 100 if I cycle to/from Benfleet for this ride? I need some form of motivation (for the 100). And a reason to ask for an AWOL card from the Missus.



We'll work on it Chris - Hyde Park Corner at 3am or so..?  Actually yours to Billericay is straightforward, then onwards to the tour. By the end of that you'll be able to get trains back with mileage aplenty under your belt. Not sure which way I'm doing it yet - early days...


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (17 Apr 2009)

I wouldn't mind trying for the 100 , I was so close with the sarfend ride ,89 miles, if i hadn't of had to get back to do parental duties i would have pootled around for 11 miles


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> I wouldn't mind trying for the 100 , I was so close with the sarfend ride ,89 miles, if i hadn't of had to get back to do parental duties i would have pootled around for 11 miles



We should have toured the delights of Basildon for a bit longer Sig! Punishment knows no bounds on a CycleChat 100-miler! ...alas, no Walnutmeister, the sugar junkie


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (17 Apr 2009)

Aperitif , i forgot to thank you for my present.....the lovely map of Basildon


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Aperitif , i forgot to thank you for my present.....the lovely map of Basildon



Don't mention it.

()


----------



## ianrauk (17 Apr 2009)

Aperitif knows how to wow the laydeeeez!! 



Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Aperitif , i forgot to thank you for my present.....the lovely map of Basildon


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2009)

ianrauk said:


> Aperitif knows how to wow the laydeeeez!!



Yeh - cool eh?


----------



## Auntie Helen (17 Apr 2009)

Does that mean then, Aperitif, if you feel the need to wow me (not sure this is your cup of tea, but for the sake of an example) you would give me a map of somewhere sexy? Slough?


----------



## Dayvo (17 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Does that mean then, Aperitif, if you feel the need to wow me (not sure this is your cup of tea, but for the sake of an example) you would give me a map of somewhere sexy? Slough?



Isn't that where Mars bars are made?


----------



## Aperitif (17 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Does that mean then, Aperitif, if you feel the need to wow me (not sure this is your cup of tea, but for the sake of an example) you would give me a map of somewhere sexy? Slough?



Um... Yes! Probably I'd get around you with a guide book of say, the Duchy of Cornwall...a "Charles Atlas"


----------



## 4F (23 Apr 2009)

Not long now


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Apr 2009)

Indeed not! I'm still refining the route a little, need to get an idea how far you all want to go distance-wise as so many are riding Many Many Miles to get here. 40 miles? 45? 50?


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Apr 2009)

Are we still meeting at 1100 at Manningtree (lack of) Train Station?


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Apr 2009)

Well seems like a plan but depends a little on what those cycling up/part cycling-part training think they can manage time-wise.

Those who are driving, and want an extra 10 miles (at least) on the ride, can drive to my place. Free parking and nice downhill ride to Manningtree!


----------



## arallsopp (23 Apr 2009)

Sounds like I might be coming along! Am aiming to join Ianrauk and ilovebikes (which I do, but trikes are just as adorable) on the train up, then (by the sounds of it) cycle back to (less great) Bromley.

head in a bit of a fug at the mo, so this may well all be wrong.

Lalalalaaa.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Apr 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Sounds like I might be coming along! Am aiming to join Ianrauk and ilovebikes (which I do, but trikes are just as adorable) on the train up, then (by the sounds of it) cycle back to (less great) Bromley.
> 
> head in a bit of a fug at the mo, so this may well all be wrong.
> 
> Lalalalaaa.


Sounds grand. Especially if you three can find your way to Romford/Ilford station between you to catch one of the elusive trains!

...except I didn't think Ianrauk was coming to my ride because of some weird game of 22 men with one ball between them.

Are you referring to the Bromley Cyclists ride in Essex this Saturday instead?


----------



## arallsopp (24 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Are you referring to the Bromley Cyclists ride in Essex this Saturday instead?



Oh dear. Ahem. Erm, yes, I am. Fug still firmly in place. Lalalalaa.

Right. I'm there for both. That simplifies it


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Apr 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Oh dear. Ahem. Erm, yes, I am. Fug still firmly in place. Lalalalaa.
> 
> Right. I'm there for both. That simplifies it


Eeeee that's reet grand.

This Saturday will be a collection of four of Bromley's Finest  Although you will all have to bear in mind that I'm not from boring-bog-standard-on-its-own Kentish Bromley but from the far more elevated Great Bromley (population about 1078!)


----------



## ChrisKH (24 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> I wouldn't mind trying for the 100 , I was so close with the sarfend ride ,89 miles, if i hadn't of had to get back to do parental duties i would have pootled around for 11 miles



Sig, I'm still working on Mrs KH for this ride  however should know by Monday. Let me know if you're doing the ride and want to go for a 100 - we could arrange a convenient starting point. I can get to East London quite easily, etc. We could possibly meet up with 'tif or some of the others on the way in.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Sig, I'm still working on Mrs KH for this ride  however should know by Monday. Let me know if you're doing the ride and want to go for a 100 - we could arrange a convenient starting point. I can get to East London quite easily, etc. We could possibly meet up with 'tif or some of the others on the *way in*.



I have been on the 'way out' for ages Chris...but I'm happy to tagalong. 
Best bet is to carry a turbo to the pub and kill two milestones with one bird - something like that anyway!


----------



## ChrisKH (24 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I have been on the 'way out' for ages Chris...but I'm happy to tagalong.
> Best bet is to carry a turbo to the pub and kill two milestones with one bird - something like that anyway!



'tif you're the only man I know who wears sunglasses when it's dark. Of course you're 'Way Out'. Man.


----------



## Aperitif (24 Apr 2009)

I say - it was sunny when I woke up! Anyway, they're Adaptalite - enhances the warning lights of cars. Anyway, not a 'two glasses' rider like the posh 'Bay of London' posse. Anyway....(scratching around now) you don't expect me to cycle all that way with the glare from Davykneenuts legs blinding me do you?


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (24 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Sig, I'm still working on Mrs KH for this ride  however should know by Monday. Let me know if you're doing the ride and want to go for a 100 - we could arrange a convenient starting point. I can get to East London quite easily, etc. We could possibly meet up with 'tif or some of the others on the way in.


Can't you use the Jedi mind trick my kids seem use this on me to get things they want
I will be doing this ride Chris and would like to do 100 so keep me posted


----------



## ChrisKH (24 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Can't you use the Jedi mind trick my kids seem use this on me to get things they want
> I will be doing this ride Chris and would like to do 100 so keep me posted



Jedi mind tricks. Wondered how they did it. 

I would like to do a 100, it's just whether my body will let me.


----------



## Auntie Helen (26 Apr 2009)

Have chatted with my neighbours about suitable breakfast locations (as requested by Aperitif) and they all agreed that the cafe at Manningtree station is rather fine and should do a good job of refuelling the long-distance cyclists before the main ride starts. (Yes, folks, Aperitif, ilovebikes and arallsopp are all planning to cycle to the start).

For the rest of you, I think the train that gets you to Manningtree at 11:00 on Saturday would be a good choice! Those who are driving get to choose whether to come to mine first and cycle a bit more (TheDoctor has already confirmed he is doing this; PM me if you want to have the extra 5 miles each way and park for free).

I will look Monday or Tuesday at producing the definitive route. I'm still toying with taking us on a whizzy fast dual carriageway briefly which cuts out a nasty hill or two, or whether some of you might not like it. I find the dual carriageway fine but if anyone is nervous about cycling on such a road, let me know and I'll go for the alternative.


----------



## ChrisKH (27 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Can't you use the Jedi mind trick my kids seem use this on me to get things they want
> I will be doing this ride Chris and would like to do 100 so keep me posted



Well after much negotiation (Mrs KH wants to go all day shopping to Bluewater on Saturday to spend her birthday money), late night stand off's and short periods of huffiness and not talking (from me mainly  ) I have managed to secure a pass and Mrs KH has kindly put off her shopping trip to Sunday. Secured, would you believe, on the back of there being a small entry on the kitchen calendar for this ride. No written advance warning of the aforesaid shopping trip means the calendar entry takes precendent. The fact that it was written at midnight on Friday is neither here nor there.  

So, let's just wait for Auntie's route to see what we need to add on to make the magic figure (weather permitting).


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Apr 2009)

I am still faffing over one small part of the route (and I may reserve the right to take Plan B for that section on the day if I think it would be wise) but will try to do the almost-definitive route later today.

I expect you, ChrisKH, to buy Mrs KH a lovely bunch of flowers and some choccies for letting you go out to play with a bunch of weird cyclists.

Sig (& Chris), are you doing the 100 by cycling home or are you wanting to do the 100 with me (there is some talk of this, of us extending the route for those who want to do some more, but 'tis not entirely confirmed)?


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (27 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Sig (& Chris), are you doing the 100 by cycling home or are you wanting to do the 100 with me (there is some talk of this, of us extending the route for those who want to do some more, but 'tis not entirely confirmed)?



Not sure whats the best to do i think its about 70ish miles from me,if people are cycling back I will do that.

Well done Chris,my husband tried to book up a band rehearsal for saturday,there were raised voices [from me] when i pointed out that the ride was written on the calendar ages ago,so NO I WASN'T GOING TO BE AT HOME


----------



## ChrisKH (27 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Not sure whats the best to do i think its *about 70ish miles* from me,if people are cycling back I will do that.
> 
> Well done Chris,my husband tried to book up a band rehearsal for saturday,there were raised voices [from me] when i pointed out that the ride was written on the calendar ages ago,so NO I WASN'T GOING TO BE AT HOME



I'm glad to see we're not the only ones who struggle with childcare, etc.

Auntie H, Mrs. KH was very spoilt this weekend as it is her birthday. I think this swung it, partly. It certainly wasn't me impersonating our tired six year old after too much sugar that did it. 

PS I'm easy with when I do the miles - before during or after, so can fit in with everyone else. I need to take a detailed look at the map, in the next day or so. I must admit, I didn't realise the start point was that far from Sig or me.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (27 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> I'm glad to see we're not the only ones who struggle with childcare, etc.
> 
> 
> I'm easy with when I do the miles - before during or after, so can fit in with everyone else. I need to take a detailed look at the map, in the next day or so. I must admit, I didn't realise the start point was that far from Sig or me.



Chris can you check the distance i did this quickly yesterday so may be totally wrong.i don't know wether its best to go up by train[so as not to be late] then cycle home or could cycle with Chris back to Benfleet then catch train to upminster.
We need a plan


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Chris can you check the distance i did this quickly yesterday so may be totally wrong.i don't know wether its best to go up by train[so as not to be late] then cycle home or could cycle with Chris back to Benfleet then catch train to upminster.
> We need a plan


Benfleet from Manningtree is about 46 miles (I did this route last Tuesday) so that would give you 90ish in total for the day.


----------



## ChrisKH (27 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Chris can you check the distance i did this quickly yesterday so may be totally wrong.i don't know wether its best to go up by train[so as not to be late] then cycle home or could cycle with Chris back to Benfleet then catch train to upminster.
> We need a plan



Actually, I think you're probably right to tack the miles onto the end rather than at the beginning, as it gives you an opt out option should it prove all too much on the day! Colchester to Hornchurch is 70 *KM* so add this on to the day ride and you're up into the 90-96 + miles zone. Easy enough to pootle around to make it to a 100? We could tag along behind the London/Bromley (the Kent ones, if any) returners towards Hornchurch/Romford and I can get a train from anywhere in East London home. What do you think?


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (27 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Actually, I think you're probably right to tack the miles onto the end rather than at the beginning, as it gives you an opt out option should it prove all too much on the day! Colchester to Hornchurch is 70 *KM* so add this on to the day ride and you're up into the 90-96 + miles zone. Easy enough to pootle around to make it to a 100? We could tag along behind the London/Bromley (the Kent ones, if any) returners towards Hornchurch/Romford and I can get a train from anywhere in East London home. What do you think?



sounds like a good plan.
my main concern with cycling there was that i would be late for the start


----------



## ChrisKH (27 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> sounds like a good plan.
> my main concern with cycling there was that i would be late for the start



Indeedy. 

Any idea of train times from Romford? I will probably be going Benfleet-Upminster, Upminster-Romford, Romford-Manningtree if that train route is viable. I know the Upminster-Romford trains run every 15-20 mins or so. Presumable no problems putting bikes on the train for the latter two connections?


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (27 Apr 2009)

train times from romford are either 9.50 or 10.02 . push and pull train [upminster to romford] run twice an hour 24mins and 54mins past the hour or you could cycle from upminster to romford


----------



## topcat1 (27 Apr 2009)

Can i come!  I guess i'll be taking the train down and riding back.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (27 Apr 2009)

hi topcat be aware that trains to manningtree are starting from ilford station as there are engineering works between liverpool st and ilford


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Can i come!  I guess i'll be taking the train down and riding back.



I thought you were starting with the posse about three or four in the morning topcat?  We just need to check out the all-nite eateries on the A12 for a well-fuelled Route One approach to Sleepyville...

And Sig - no problem about arriving late...: (can't help myself can I?)


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (27 Apr 2009)

are you cycling there and back Aperitif ?


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Apr 2009)

For those who need to eat, the Garden Centre at the top of Cox's hill (just outside Manningtree) also does breakfasts and had a big sign with an egg, baked beans and mushrooms in giant technicolour - so a veggie breakfast too! I think the station would be a better option.

Are you really riding the A12? Surely not! I believe Delthebike has a good route from Chelmsford to here if you want me to locate it for you, although it covers some of the same ground as my actual ride which could be irritating!


----------



## topcat1 (27 Apr 2009)

Hello sig (the cake lady  ) yes i'll ride over to ilford .


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (27 Apr 2009)

if i have time i will bake


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> are you cycling there and back Aperitif ?



Er...it was just an idle thought a while back.


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Apr 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Hello sig (the cake lady  ) yes i'll ride over to ilford .


So are you confirming, topcat1, or is it dependent on Sig's cake (although I could fully understand why it might be)?


----------



## iLB (27 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Er...it was just an idle thought a while back.



o crap,u mean its turned into more than an idle thought ?


----------



## topcat1 (27 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> So are you confirming, topcat1, or is it dependent on Sig's cake (although I could fully understand why it might be)?



Yes i'll be down on the train and back by road. By the way, does the ride cross any streams/rivers (you always seem to be swimming) . Winter wheels or summer wheels?


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Apr 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Yes i'll be down on the train and back by road. By the way, does the ride cross any streams/rivers (you always seem to be swimming) . Winter wheels or summer wheels?


The ride crosses Roman River but on a nice bridge so no problems there. Summer wheels should be fine - I may even go mudguardless myself if the weather improves from today's yuckiness.


----------



## Aperitif (27 Apr 2009)

topcat1 said:


> Yes i'll be down on the train and back by road. By the way, does the ride cross any streams/rivers (you always seem to be swimming) . *Winter wheels or summer wheels?*




Ooooooooooooo! Get you! Toff!  Round ones will do Dave


----------



## topcat1 (27 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Ooooooooooooo! Get you! Toff!  Round ones will do Dave



hahahahahahahahah


----------



## Auntie Helen (27 Apr 2009)

Right, I've decided on a route and you can look at it here:
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=45713

It has just one coursepoint (for those of us who have more basic Garmins) which is the Tiptree Jam Factory at just over halfway. If anyone wants me to do a coursepoint-per-junction version then let me know.

If anyone wants a shorter route, I can easily trim 10 miles off so let me know.

This route includes a shortish stretch on a fast dual carriageway that dumps you in Colchester on a five-point mini roundabout section. I find it fine to ride but will make sure we are all together for that section.

Any comments/queries, pipe up now!


----------



## 4F (27 Apr 2009)

Looks a good route Auntie, looks like I will have to go the long way home to make the 100


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Apr 2009)

Weather forecast is brill for Saturday. Don't forget your suntan cream - you don't want a terrible cyclists' tan like I have. (Recumbent legs mean the front of your legs are really brown and the backs totally white )


----------



## 4F (28 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Weather forecast is brill for Saturday. Don't forget your suntan cream - you don't want a terrible cyclists' tan like I have. (Recumbent legs mean the front of your legs are really brown and the backs totally white )



Umm if the weather is that nice I might go for the all over tan


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Umm if the weather is that nice I might go for the all over tan


----------



## Aperitif (28 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Umm if the weather is that nice I might go for the all over tan



Fried Fellow From Fixedtowe - computer says "No!"


----------



## ChrisKH (28 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Umm if the weather is that nice I might go for the all over tan



Steady. I'm the forum stripper. Aperitif said so.


----------



## MacB (28 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Umm if the weather is that nice I might go for the all over tan



no now that's just nasty, I'd been looking at the logistics of reaching Essex but decided it just wasn't doable(I lack the lunacy of Aperitif), that just reinforces the 'rightness' of my decision.

Have a great ride folks and look forward to the report.


----------



## stevevw (28 Apr 2009)

MacB
What about Train - Bike - Train to the start?


----------



## MacB (28 Apr 2009)

stevevw said:


> MacB
> What about Train - Bike - Train to the start?



Steve, I'd love to and have been looking at feasibility, earliest train I can get is the 0516 from Farnborough to Waterloo, arrives at 0612. I then have options:-

Ilford Station - 9.6 miles, trains to Manningtree leave at 0842, 0912, 0942 to get me there before the 1100hrs start.
Return ticket from Farnborough to Manningtree is £63, return to Waterloo is £14.30 and return Ilford to Manningtree is £18.40. Only difference are the connecting underground trips which I couldn't do with bike anyway!

Waterloo to Manningtree = 65.5 miles - too much I'd never make it in time 
Waterloo to Tiptree = 47.7 miles - would mean joining ride part way through, not really what I want
Home to Ilford = 45 miles and takes me up the A30 through Staines, happens to be home to a certain, Garmin empowered, super cyclist we know 

I fancy the idea of cycling to Ilford, then train to Manningtree, so need to get to Ilford by about 0900 to be safe. So set off at approx 0430 and should be fine

Oh Aperitif, I say coooeeee, would one be tempted by this route or is one determined to cycle all the way? You know how much I love your company, blah de blah..........plus this chicken could easily spend all day and never reach Ilford once lost in London No pressure oh man of iron, I'll probably try and bumble my way on my own. If you hear a sobbing cyclist, going through Staines, in the early hours, don't feel bad.


----------



## ChrisKH (28 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Right, I've decided on a route and you can look at it here:
> http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=45713
> 
> It has just one coursepoint (for those of us who have more basic Garmins) which is the Tiptree Jam Factory at just over halfway. If anyone wants me to do a coursepoint-per-junction version then let me know.
> ...



Clockwise, anti-clockwise, or figure of eight? No Garmin on my bike.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (28 Apr 2009)

Chris , are you getting the train to Upminster then on to Romford?
I have been looking at a nice route to come back by, I have invested in a map as I never want to be stuck in Basildon again.

MacB ,do you drive,if so can't you stick the bike in car and drive to Helens or mine[romford area] by the way hows your wife?


----------



## ChrisKH (28 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> *Chris , are you getting the train to Upminster then on to Romford?*I have been looking at a nice route to come back by, I have invested in a map as I never want to be stuck in Basildon again.
> 
> MacB ,do you drive,if so can't you stick the bike in car and drive to Helens or mine[romford area] by the way *hows your wife*?



Yes. I will probably leave early though to get some chow in at Manningtree. I never have an appetite first thing, but after 2 hours train travelling (approx.) I will. 

Indeed, how is Mrs. MacB?


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Clockwise, anti-clockwise, or figure of eight? No Garmin on my bike.


Figure of eight. Heading off east to Wix (a bit uphill, but nice views), then South-west to Colchester through some villages, then through Layer-de-la-Haye to Tiptree (the westernmost route of the two), then back via the eastern side of Abberton Reservoir to Colchester, then through Great Bromley and Little Bromley to Manningtree.

And as for FFFF and ChrisKH fighting it out verbally for Forum Stripper, you could always run a competition on the ride to see who REALLY is the forum stripper. Might add to the scenery for Sig and I, of course.


----------



## MacB (28 Apr 2009)

Jane's doing not bad, going a bit stir crazy, but had her cast redone yesterday. They also removed some metal staples and redid bandages etc. She should be cast free in another 3 weeks. She's also keen to get back into cycling properly, so I envisage a made to measure bike in the future

I do drive but began cycling when my car broke down due to repairs cost. Have now spent more on cycling than a new car or any repairs would have come to We were just running Janes' people carrier which, wouldn't you guess it, went wonky a couple of weeks ago. Mobile mechanic was out to fix it last week and it's now on drive propped up on an axel jack awaiting a new part, apparently 2 weeks. So now trying to get my car fixed as well as we can't really be carless right now. 

Sorry I ramble as usual, short answer is that I have 2 non-operational cars on the drive right now. Have been borrowing neighbours car for hispital trips etc but would be pushing it for a whole Saturday.


----------



## 4F (28 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> And as for FFFF and ChrisKH fighting it out verbally for Forum Stripper, you could always run a competition on the ride to see who REALLY is the forum stripper. Might add to the scenery for Sig and I, of course.



ChrisKH, Sounds like you need to pack an extra pair of socks


----------



## stevevw (28 Apr 2009)

Helen
What time are you leaving Great Bromley? I am now dropping my wife off at friends in Colchester and will then be riding over to Great Bromley or direct to Manningtree.
By the way the linked route does not appear to go through Great Bromley "then through Great Bromley and Little Bromley to Manningtree"


----------



## ChrisKH (28 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> ChrisKH, Sounds like you need to pack an extra pair of socks



Many a true word.


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Apr 2009)

stevevw said:


> Helen
> What time are you leaving Great Bromley? I am now dropping my wife off at friends in Colchester and will then be riding over to Great Bromley or direct to Manningtree.
> By the way the linked route does not appear to go through Great Bromley "then through Great Bromley and Little Bromley to Manningtree"


Hi Steve,

I'm planning to leave Great Bromley by 10:15 with TheDoctor, this is assuming that people are arriving at Manningtree for elevenish and not loads earlier (if they're arriving earlier I will do my hospitality bit and turn up earlier too!)

Although the route doesn't appear to go through Great Bromley, it actually does because the village is 3 miles long. We pass within about 50 metres of my house on the return trip.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Apr 2009)

@Auntie Helen,

I'm going to go straight to Manningtree, I think. Getting to Great bromley involves me getting up uncomfortably early...


----------



## stevevw (28 Apr 2009)

Tony
Do you want me to contact Trevor and give him your number? you may be able to catch a lift with each other.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Apr 2009)

stevevw said:


> Tony
> Do you want me to contact Trevor and give him your number? you may be able to catch a lift with each other.



No thanks - I'm probably going somewhere else straight afterwards.
All a bit up in the air at the moment...


----------



## MacB (28 Apr 2009)

aha, the Man of Muscle has returned and is busy beavering away on the Garmin. Looks like I'm ambling up to Manningtree from home, that should be a fair test


----------



## redjedi (28 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> aha, the Man of Muscle has returned and is busy beavering away on the Garmin. Looks like I'm ambling up to Manningtree from home, that should be a fair test



That is quite a trek MacB. From my place it is close to 75 miles, and your an extra 20 on top of that. Then you've got the 50 mile route.

Are you going to cycle back as well? Over 200 miles in a day


----------



## 4F (28 Apr 2009)

redjedi said:


> That is quite a trek MacB. From my place it is close to 75 miles, and your an extra 20 on top of that. Then you've got the 50 mile route.
> 
> Are you going to cycle back as well? Over 200 miles in a day



You lot are nutters


----------



## redjedi (28 Apr 2009)

I'm still un-decided on this one.

I would like to do another ride, especially as it's a bank holiday weekend, and my previous plans have been moved to the end of the month, but Manningtree is a long way to ride.

And my bike is finally noise free, and I could do with some practice before the FNRttC.

A few more days to decide I suppose


----------



## Aperitif (28 Apr 2009)

redjedi said:


> I'm still un-decided on this one.
> 
> I would like to do another ride, especially as it's a bank holiday weekend, and my previous plans have been moved to the end of the month, but Manningtree is a long way to ride.
> 
> ...



So. We'll meet you on the way into then out of town then Luke - ok?
If you're undecided then tag-a-long as 'undecided' is the new definite. 
Where is Manningtree exactly? Must look sometime...


----------



## redjedi (28 Apr 2009)

My "undecided" usually is a definate 

Here's a quick route I worked out to the end of the world (well it would feel like it)

If we were to average 15mph all the way it would take 5 hours, which means a 6am start to get there for 11am, earlier if you want to re-fuel before we start Helens lovely ride.

Although if you can keep up the pace to 20mph it would take just under 4 hours 


What are the trains like back from Manningtree?


----------



## ChrisKH (28 Apr 2009)

redjedi said:


> My "undecided" usually is a definate
> 
> Here's a quick route I worked out to the end of the world (well it would feel like it)
> 
> ...



They're big metal boxes with wheels that run on a track.

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Apr 2009)




----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Apr 2009)

I think trains would be every 15 minutes or so from Manningtree towards London (although not actually reaching London, you'd have to decamp somewhere like Ilford or Romford or Ingatestone).

As TheDoctor isn't coming to my place first I'll go earlyish to Manningtree to welcome whoever gets there first! I might even try out the famous Station Café Breakfast!


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Apr 2009)

Hey Auntie H, 

You've still got me down on the attending list, am sorry but a defo no goer, I think am not going to finish drinking till closing time 4am Saturday morning due to this fridays birthday that am attending, I might even get lucky in which ill still be up as Aperitif is setting off! hehehe!


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Apr 2009)

Oops, you have now been removed Davy! And MacBludgeon has been added as a possible.


----------



## MacB (28 Apr 2009)

Red, the other option is cycle to Ilford, 45 miles for me - train to Manningtree - do ride, then train back to Ilford and 45 miles home(or shamble to Waterloo and get another train).

For me it's 101 miles home to Manningtree, so about 83 miles for the big fella. I had been looking at a start time from Aperitifs of about 0400hrs(so I'd leave about 0230hrs), allowing 7 hours for the 83 miles incl breaks and a good brekkie at destination. At that pace I'll give it a go, if you lot want to try for a 20mph average then I'm not your guy.

The natural route from here passes through Ilford, so hopping a train could be a bailout.


----------



## MacB (28 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Oops, you have now been removed Davy! And MacBludgeon has been added as a possible.



AH, I'll definitely make it, it's just my physical condition that could be in question


----------



## Davywalnuts (28 Apr 2009)

Thanks! Have a great one and am sorry I cant make it! Ill be there in spirit! Lots of it!


----------



## 4F (28 Apr 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Thanks! Have a great one and am sorry I cant make it! Ill be there in spirit! Lots of it!



What's the matter Mr Nuts, too close to Ipswich for you


----------



## 4F (28 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> AH, I'll definitely make it, it's just my physical condition that could be in question



Nice one McB, might let you give my fixed a spin


----------



## MacB (28 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Nice one McB, might let you give my fixed a spin



Wait til you see me riding first, you might not want to let the 'bumbling oaf' anywhere near your dream machine

Well mind made up, am going to cycle to Ilford and get train. I'm going to aim for the 0842 which will give me an hours rest on the train and another hours feeding my face at Manningtree. If I'm able I'll cycle home, or at least part way. It would be the height of bad manners to turn up for AH's ride unable to partake properly.

Look forward to seeing you all Saturday.


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Apr 2009)

If anyone is expecting to arrive at Manningtree before 10am, please let me know. I plan to be there from that time (in the Café at the station, stuffing my face and drinking tea).

On Friday I'll PM you all my mobile number in case of any delays/probs.


----------



## 4F (28 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Wait til you see me riding first, you might not want to let the 'bumbling oaf' anywhere near your dream machine
> 
> Well mind made up, am going to cycle to Ilford and get train. I'm going to aim for the 0842 which will give me an hours rest on the train and another hours feeding my face at Manningtree. If I'm able I'll cycle home, or at least part way. It would be the height of bad manners to turn up for AH's ride unable to partake properly.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all Saturday.



I think the train up is probably a wise choice, look forward to the banter face to face


----------



## redjedi (28 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Wait til you see me riding first, you might not want to let the 'bumbling oaf' anywhere near your dream machine
> 
> Well mind made up, am going to cycle to Ilford and get train. I'm going to aim for the 0842 which will give me an hours rest on the train and another hours feeding my face at Manningtree. If I'm able I'll cycle home, or at least part way. It would be the height of bad manners to turn up for AH's ride unable to partake properly.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all Saturday.



Sounds like a good idea. Are you planning on meeting up with Aperitif on the way? I don't know if he would be up for taking the train. We could always bring a trainer along so he doesn't have to stop cycling  )

Let me know if your heading through S.W. London and we could meet up.

I think you have to book bike spaces in advance, which would be fine going but tricky coming back.

Auntie Helen - Might as well put me down for this one now. I'll fill in for Walnut, which is easier said than done


----------



## Auntie Helen (28 Apr 2009)

redjedi said:


> Auntie Helen - Might as well put me down for this one now. I'll fill in for Walnut, which is easier said than done


You need to start practising your kebab eating, as well as micturating at inopportune moments!


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Apr 2009)

So... attendee list is as follows:

*Current list of people intending to attend is:
* _User1314
Stevevw
FatFellaFromFelixstowe
Auntie Helen
TheDoctor
SigSilverprinter
Arallsopp (who is talking about cycling there and back )
__ilovebikes (who is talking about cycling there and back )_
_Aperitif __(who is talking about cycling there and back )_
_Burak_
_Topcat1
__MacBludgeon __(who is talking about cycling there and back )
redjedi
_ _ Uncle James (probably for part of the ride, not the whole thing)
_ 
*Possibles*_
Dellzeqq
Wowbagger (possibly on tandem, from YACF)
User10571 (from YACF)
Delthebike (from YACF)
Lynn Knight (from Bromley Cyclists)

_(I keep the list updated on the first post in this thread)


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2009)

> (I keep the list updated on the first post in this thread)



...but this way is nicer! (For me) 

Micturate - good word.
Walnutbreak - similar, but longer and more fretful...

I wonder if that is the origin of "Taking the Mic"?

(Good for the brain these long rides aren't they?)


----------



## redjedi (29 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> You need to start practising your kebab eating, as well as micturating at inopportune moments!



It's been a while since I've had a kebab so it's a good job there's lots of open space up there, and hopefully animals to blame 

Micturating (that's a new one for me) is not a problem. I have a bladder the size of a thimble and a huge water bottle.


----------



## RabbitFood (29 Apr 2009)

I cant make this either asmy bloody football season is still going, looking for a ride on Monday morning tho.

Rabbit


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Apr 2009)

RabbitFood said:


> I cant make this either asmy bloody football season is still going, looking for a ride on Monday morning tho.


Sorry to hear you can't make it, Rabbitfood. Perhaps some other time!


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Sorry to hear you can't make it, Rabbitfood. Perhaps some other time!



Hare hare!


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Apr 2009)

With those last two puns, 'Tif, I think I may have to have a lie-down in a darkened room.


----------



## MacB (29 Apr 2009)

Disaster, crisis, what can I do???? Just rang up to buy train ticket and book bike on Ilford to Manningtree 0842 Saturday morning.

Guy told me there were no tickets available!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not for bikes just for passengers, he says all trains, ALL DAY, are fully booked.........can this be right??????????


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (29 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Disaster, crisis, what can I do???? Just rang up to buy train ticket and book bike on Ilford to Manningtree 0842 Saturday morning.
> 
> Guy told me there were no tickets available!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not for bikes just for passengers, he says all trains, ALL DAY, are fully booked.........can this be right??????????



WHAT
I'll try and check tonight at Romford when I go home


----------



## ChrisKH (29 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> So... attendee list is as follows:
> 
> *Current list of people intending to attend is:
> * _User1314
> ...



<sob> I am deeply hurt I'm not on the list <sob>


----------



## stevevw (29 Apr 2009)

Helen
BOAB not coming? He had a better offer of a err Lay in for the Herts ride.  What's the excuse this time?


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (29 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Disaster, crisis, what can I do???? Just rang up to buy train ticket and book bike on Ilford to Manningtree 0842 Saturday morning.
> 
> Guy told me there were no tickets available!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not for bikes just for passengers, he says all trains, ALL DAY, are fully booked.........can this be right??????????



right i've just looked trains running from ilford seem to be intercity to norwhich where you have to reserve bike space and it looks like you change trains
there are trains from romford[ but i'm sure they also start at ilford ]that go to harwich international that i don't think you need to book
i will check tonight.
if you are right then its a train to benfleet meet up with ChrsKH then 46 mile cycle to manningtree


----------



## redjedi (29 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> WHAT
> I'll try and check tonight at Romford when I go home



Both the stations are on the same line so it may not make much difference.

Have you already booked your tickets?

I'll give them a try at lunch time, see if I can get any information.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (29 Apr 2009)

redjedi said:


> Both the stations are on the same line so it amy not make much difference.
> 
> Have you already booked your tickets?
> 
> I'll give them a try at lunch time, see if I can get any information.


I know both are on the same line what i mean is some are intercity trains
some are not and they have different policies i didn't think about booking tickets my local station is romford so i'll ask on the way home


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2009)

...someone mention trains..?


----------



## MacB (29 Apr 2009)

Panic over folks, sorry, I looked at booking the same ticket online and no problem. So I rang National Express again and the lady I spoke to apologised for the misinformation. It is a non-bookable service, ie you can't reserve a seat, so it appears as non-bookable on their system. The guy I spoke to earlier must have been new and thought this meant the trains were full. You also can't reserve a bike space so just turn up and go, £18.40 super day return.

As said I'm aiming for the 0842, if I get on great, but there are 3 trains after that which will still get me to the ride on time. Usual belt and braces approach from me.

Red, unless Aperitif advises me otherwise, I'll be cycling through London from Staines up to HPC. Then down to Victoria embankment and along past Blackfriars. Wending up the A211 Minories to join the A11 by Aldgate. Along A11 til I can join the A118 Romford Road which should take me all the way to Ilford Station.

I'm planning on leaving home at about 0415 which allows 4.5hours for the 45 miles. Should give me time for rests and mooching/eating at Ilford before the train leaves. I'll pm you my mobile if you want to hook up anywhere along the route....cheer.....Al


----------



## ChrisKH (29 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> right i've just looked trains running from ilford seem to be intercity to norwhich where you have to reserve bike space and it looks like you change trains
> there are trains from romford[ but i'm sure they also start at ilford ]that go to harwich international that i don't think you need to book
> i will check tonight.
> if you are right then its a train to benfleet meet up with ChrsKH then 46 mile cycle to manningtree



Can't we sleep on Auntie H's yacht the night before?  

I could ferry four bikes from the Kent/London/Essex vicinity to Auntie H's the night before if this is possible, if there is room and it removes any bike-train problems for Saturday. Just a thought.

I can't get the car for Saturday unfortunately, otherwise I would ferry them on the day.


----------



## redjedi (29 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> ...someone mention trains..?



No! Nothing to see here, move along.

Are you still planning on cycling the whole way? 

A round trip of over 200 miles, you may even break a sweat


----------



## MacB (29 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> ...someone mention trains..?



you have an illness, I advise seeking immediate medical attention.

Alternatively meet me at the Clockhouse Rdb in Staines, in the early hours, and shepherd me across London If you get on the train I promise I'll try the cycle back with you.


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Can't we sleep on Auntie H's yacht the night before?
> 
> I could ferry four bikes from the Kent/London/Essex vicinity to Auntie H's the night before if this is possible, if there is room and it removes any bike-train problems for Saturday. Just a thought.


Nice try but Uncle James would never go for it!


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Apr 2009)

stevevw said:


> Helen
> BOAB not coming? He had a better offer of a err Lay in for the Herts ride.  What's the excuse this time?


Haven't heard from him but he's not currently in Billericay but seems to be cycling around the South Coast area (Brighton) so probably isn't that available.


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Apr 2009)

I just did the first part of this ride, although backwards (I don't mean I was pedalling backwards but I did the route in reverse order).

There were signs for a diversion between Mistley Heath and Bradfield Heath (on the road we are travelling), with warnings the road will be closed from 28 April for 2 weeks, but I was able to cycle straight through. There were a couple of chaps lounging around beside a BT van so I expect that had something to do with it.

Most Road Closures round here you can still do on a bike, but if when we get to it the road is closed, there's a very scenic (although rather hilly) alternative route (not the route that the diversion signs were indicating, by the way) so we will have to make sure everyone is going the same way on the day.


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2009)

No problem - I'm trying to calculate all sorts of time s and my work PC is dying on me. Don't mind to run up to Ilford then hammer it the rest of the way while you and Luke trainspot.
It doesn't do to arrive on time (But at least that whinger Katie will not be there!) - ONLY JOKING KATIE - Shhhhh don't tell!  (Smileys are not working now - time for a shut down and clean up...must be all this work I have open 8uggering up mt CycleChat and BRToaster etc...


----------



## Auntie Helen (29 Apr 2009)

OK, up to date including the lovely ChrisKH (in or not in birthday suit)

*Current list of people intending to attend is:
* _Aperitif_
_Arallsopp_
_Auntie Helen_
_Burak
ChrisKH_
_User1314
__FatFellaFromFelixstowe_
_ilovebikes_
_MacBludgeon__
redjedi_
_SigSilverprinter_
_Stevevw
TheDoctor
__Topcat1
__Uncle James (probably for part of the ride, not the whole thing)
_ 
*Possibles*_Delthebike (from YACF)_
_Dellzeqq
User10571 (from YACF)
__Lynn Knight (from Bromley Cyclists)_
_Wowbagger (possibly on tandem with MrsWow, from YACF)

_Those of you on the Billericay ride should remember Burak, the quiet chappie who turns out to be some previous mountain-biking champ or something (friend of Ianrauk).

Arallsopp and ilovebikes, are you arranging to cycle up with Burak?


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (29 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> you have an illness, I advise seeking immediate medical attention.
> 
> Alternatively meet me at the Clockhouse Rdb in Staines, in the early hours, and shepherd me across London If you get on the train I promise I'll *try* the cycle back with you.


what d'ya mean try , i need some company cycling back


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (29 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> [/I]Those of you on the Billericay ride should remember Burak, the quiet chappie who turns out to be some previous mountain-biking champ or something (friend of Ianrauk).



I remember Burak.... the only one who declined the offer of a piece of my cake


----------



## redjedi (29 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> OK, up to date including the lovely ChrisKH (in or not in birthday suit)



 I didn't realise there was a dress code. 

(Better start doing some crunches, but where to put the extra pair of socks  )



> *Current list of people intending to attend is:*
> _MacBludgeon__redjedi_



We are now one person. That should make the day easier. 

MacB, you can cycle there and I'll do the return leg


----------



## 4F (29 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> I remember Burak.... the only one who declined the offer of a piece of my cake



Yeah, we told him it wasn't very nice so we could get a bigger bit


----------



## Aperitif (29 Apr 2009)

Burak fancied one of these - a Hasidic Spodik...we spotted plenty on the Tour of Stamford Hill. An amazing sight, like black fairy clocks drifting through the urban landscape.


----------



## iLB (29 Apr 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Arallsopp and ilovebikes, are you arranging to cycle up with Burak?



yes


----------



## ChrisKH (30 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> I know both are on the same line what i mean is some are intercity trains
> some are not and they have different policies i didn't think about booking tickets my local station is romford so i'll ask on the way home



Have we resolved what the train position is yet? 

Yours, in complete ignorance (no change there then).


----------



## MacB (30 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Have we resolved what the train position is yet?
> 
> Yours, in complete ignorance (no change there then).



yep, was newbie on phone line, you can't reserve seats/bikes on these trains. Their system shows these services as booked and he thought it meant they were full.


----------



## MacB (30 Apr 2009)

Ok, just spoken to Redjedi, I'm meeting him on the corner of London Rd(A315) and Syon Lane in West London at 0645 for the ride on to Ilford Station. Obviously anyone else is welcome to join at any point along the way....cheers.....Al


----------



## ChrisKH (30 Apr 2009)

Cheers MacB. Wasn't sure if this applied to Romford departers or not.


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> Ok, just spoken to Redjedi, I'm meeting him on the corner of London Rd(A315) and Syon Lane in West London at 0645 for the ride on to Ilford Station. Obviously anyone else is welcome to join at any point along the way....cheers.....Al



Thanks for the offer however I will still be in bed then


----------



## MacB (30 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Thanks for the offer however I will still be in bed then



do we need to give you an alarm call just to get you to the ride?


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> do we need to give you an alarm call just to get you to the ride?



MacB, thanks for the kind offer but no thanks . I digress however that I do not finish work until 01:00 Saturday morning  so I will be well into the land of nod at the time you will be starting. As long as I leave mine by 9:45 then I can cycle to the meet up point by 11:00.


----------



## MacB (30 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> MacB, thanks for the kind offer but no thanks . I digress however that I do not finish work until 01:00 Saturday morning  so I will be well into the land of nod at the time you will be starting. As long as I leave mine by 9:45 then I can cycle to the meet up point by 11:00.



aha, so going straight from work, cycling down here to meet us and back again isn't really on the cards?

0945 eh, that should be the time at which our, aimed for, train pulls into Manningtree. I suspect that shortly after that I may be indulging in something along the lines of a Full English


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Apr 2009)

Ermm, appy polly logies but I'm not going to be able to make the ride. Sorry.
See you all on the next one!


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> aha, so going straight from work, cycling down here to meet us and back again isn't really on the cards?
> 
> 0945 eh, that should be the time at which our, aimed for, train pulls into Manningtree. I suspect that shortly after that I may be indulging in something along the lines of a Full English



Full English you say  Maybe I will set the alarm a little earlier


----------



## ChrisKH (30 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Full English you say  Maybe I will set the alarm a little earlier



Yes, something along the lines of this:-

http://www.supersizedmeals.com/food/article.php/20081209-10_egg_Big_Breakfast_Challenge


----------



## MacB (30 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Yes, something along the lines of this:-
> 
> http://www.supersizedmeals.com/food/article.php/20081209-10_egg_Big_Breakfast_Challenge



£10.95 for all that, by my reckoning 5 of us could breakfast for £2.19 a head on that


----------



## redjedi (30 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Yes, something along the lines of this:-
> 
> http://www.supersizedmeals.com/food/article.php/20081209-10_egg_Big_Breakfast_Challenge



Pffft.. 10 of everything, but only 5 slices of black pudding

I think the toast might finish me off though


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2009)

I say, this work business really does get in the way of one's planning!

Good that MacB and red are joining up along the way - I was desperately trying to find a common time that would enable me to get down to Staines and see you across to the A315. At that time of day it will be all quiet apart from the 18 wheelers and drunks so you'll be ok 

Big Al v 4F breakfast eating competition looks good too. My money is on experience! Chris and Sig, are you ramping up the miles by cycling to the Ilford rendezvous, or are you warming up with a private show on the Romford Choo-choo Chris?


----------



## ChrisKH (30 Apr 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I say, this work business really does get in the way of one's planning!
> 
> Good that MacB and red are joining up along the way - I was desperately trying to find a common time that would enable me to get down to Staines and see you across to the A315. At that time of day it will be all quiet apart from the 18 wheelers and drunks so you'll be ok
> 
> Big Al v 4F breakfast eating competition looks good too. My money is on experience! Chris and Sig, are you ramping up the miles by cycling to the Ilford rendezvous, or are you warming up with a private show on the Romford Choo-choo Chris?



I think me and Sig are coming from Romford at different times, unless Sig wants to make an early start to join me and the others for the "full-English" . I shall be 'adjusting my shorts' on the Upminster to Romford connection unless I am arrested doing the same on the C2C Benfleet to Upminster train.


----------



## 4F (30 Apr 2009)

So what time are the "breakfast crew" planning on arriving at Mannintree ? Just want to make sure there is still some Mexican bacon left by the time I arrive.


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Apr 2009)

Should we say ten-ish? I think MacB arrives just before that if he catches his first train.

I wouldn't want to miss ChrisKH adjusting his shorts.


----------



## ChrisKH (30 Apr 2009)

This is what I have planned. All good plans........etc., etc.

Benfleet to Upminster 
Sat, 2 May 2009 
Depart *07:25* 
Arrive	*07:46* 
Duration *00:21* 

Upminster to Romford 
Sat, 2 May 2009 
Depart *07:54* 
Arrive	*08:02* 


Romford to Manningtree 
Sat, 2 May 2009 
Depart *08:20* 
Arrive *09:15* 
Duration *00:55*

Gives me some leeway, if I miss one.

Edit 2: And I can have two breakfasts if everything is on time.


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Apr 2009)

9:15 at Manningtree! Well looks like I can have a Long and Leisurely Breakfast then, spreading over 2 hours or so. Should give me plenty of time to pile on the pounds that will then be cycled off.

I shall now PM y'all my mobile phone number. I know you've been eagerly awaiting it!


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> So what time are the "breakfast crew" planning on arriving at Mannintree ? Just want to make sure there is still some Mexican bacon left by the time I arrive.



Mexican bacon!

Don't eat that, or you'll all be cycling in a sombre row - that would not do!


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Apr 2009)

User10571 has confirmed so list of attendees now looks like this:

*Current list of people intending to attend is:
* _Aperitif_
_Arallsopp _
_Auntie Helen_
_Burak
ChrisKH_
_User1314
__FatFellaFromFelixstowe_
_ilovebikes_
_User10571
MacBludgeon
__redjedi_
_SigSilverprinter_
_Stevevw
__Topcat1
_
*Possibles*_
Delthebike (from YACF)_
_Dellzeqq
__Wowbagger (possibly on tandem with MrsWow, from YACF)_


----------



## DJ (30 Apr 2009)

Have a good time all you CC'ers I hope the sun pours down on you and you have a great time.
Good luck to all the big mile munchers too, stock up with loads of sweets at Tiptree, or maybe try some of there Whiskey marmalade Deeelish.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (30 Apr 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> I think me and Sig are coming from Romford at different times, unless Sig wants to make an early start to join me and the others for the "full-English" .



Not sure what time I'm going could do with a lie in as have been getting to work at 6.30am as I'm so far behind with my work, latest I'll be there is 10.45.
Is the cafe in the station?


----------



## Aperitif (30 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Not sure what time I'm going could do with a lie in as have been getting to work at 6.30am as I'm so far behind with my work, latest I'll be there is 10.45.
> Is the cafe in the station?



You would only have to dodge Chris as he will be overexposed as usual.

Sorry, cheap photo musings there...

However, don't worry Sig - "Someday your prints will come..."


----------



## Auntie Helen (30 Apr 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Is the cafe in the station?


Yep it is. The station is tiny so you can't miss it.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

OK folks, I have now produced a map for those of you without GPS gadgetry. It contains our route (in shocking pink!) with the potential diversion in more sober green. It's attached as a PDF file. I would print copies out to give to you on the day but my Cyan ink cartridge has given up so everything comes out a very odd colour. If you want a printed map, you have to do it yourselves!

EDIT - I was going to attach it as an attachment but it's too big! If anyone wants a copy, please PM me your email address and I shall oblige.


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2009)

My bikeroutetoasterpopup said "Unable to load course"

Does Helen's link in post #1 work for others? Not coming.


----------



## 4F (1 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> My bikeroutetoasterpopup said "Unable to load course"
> 
> Does Helen's link in post #1 work for others? Not coming.



Same here


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

Arallsopp told me the same although it works for me. Here it is in Bikehike (we aim to please!)

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=7065

Again, just one coursepoint (for the lunch stop at the jam factory)


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

My little OS map printout thingy is now available as a download, because I am a kind lady, from http://www.hancox.org.uk/manningtreeride.pdf


----------



## ChrisKH (1 May 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Not sure what time I'm going could do with a lie in as have been getting to work at 6.30am as I'm so far behind with my work, latest I'll be there is 10.45.
> Is the cafe in the station?



No problem Sig. I might not make it that early myself. Have had a very hectic week of early meetings, interviews and late nights fettling (the b****** bike computer took me 'till 1 am to fit yesterday) which has left me rather worn out.

Auntie H, don't turn up early particularly on my account. I'm happy with the paper and a cup of tea, tbh, something I don't get that often at home these days.  You should get a lay-in being that close to home.

Any idea what carriages/formation the trains come in from Romford to Manningtree? Having OCD and an anxiety disorder I need to know in advance where to stow the bike.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Any idea what carriages/formation the trains come in from Romford to Manningtree? Having OCD and an anxiety disorder I need to know in advance where to stow the bike.


Nope, I actually didn't know you COULD get a train from Romford directly to Manningtree!

The trains that I see go past tend to be rather unremarkable, the normal-type commuter trains I think. The Norwich trains have Guards Vans so if you could aim at one of those, it might be an idea. But overall I doubt they will be that busy going in the Manningtree direction that time on a Sat morning, even if it is a bank holiday weekend!


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2009)

Manintrain seen by Manintree.  Don't do 'bikehike' - is that the same as velocoursegrillé.com?

*gets tea and settles down to 'work'*


----------



## stevevw (1 May 2009)

Try this one 

http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=45881

AH can you double check it as it is very slightly different in Colchester.


----------



## ChrisKH (1 May 2009)

stevevw said:


> Try this one
> 
> http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=45881
> 
> AH can you double check it as it is very slightly different in Colchester.



Yea, it's cut off the return leg straight on down Queen Street, right into High Street and East Hill and substituted a turn right Magdalen Street, left Brook Street, right East hill. I think.


----------



## ChrisKH (1 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> My little OS map printout thingy is now available as a download, because I am a kind lady, from http://www.hancox.org.uk/manningtreeride.pdf



That's cool. Thanks. I spent an hour trying to do something similar on Google.


----------



## stevevw (1 May 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Yea, it's cut off the return leg straight on down Queen Street, right into High Street and East Hill and substituted a turn right Magdalen Street, left Brook Street, right East hill. I think.



I am not sure how Helen managed to get the other way when she did the first map, every time I tried "Computor says No"


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

stevevw said:


> Try this one
> 
> http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=45881
> 
> AH can you double check it as it is very slightly different in Colchester.


Steve, Google Maps doesn't know that there's a cycle route that cars can't take as you go round the Hythe part of Colchester (right hand side of the town!). Your route has Colne Causeway and then Hythe Quay; this isn't a great section of road at all (busy, irate motorists) so I do the Greenstead Road and then cut across the level crossing bit which is bikes/buses only. I have to do that manually on BRT (i.e. uncheck 'follow roads') for that bit.

Steve, your route is also incorrect on the western side of Colchester; you should go straight down Maldon Road and across Beaconsfield Avenue to Butt Road (the road to Layer-de-la-Haye). Your way adds a bit extra!

I just popped to Manningtree Station to warn them we are coming (to the café, that is). I picked up a breakfast menu whilst I was there. It looks rather like a bar/pub but has some outside seating; we can take our bikes onto the platform where the café is, I should think.


----------



## ChrisKH (1 May 2009)

Yum!


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

*Current list of people intending to attend is:
* _Aperitif _
_Arallsopp _
_Auntie Helen_
_Burak
ChrisKH_
_User1314
__FatFellaFromFelixstowe
Gary from Colchester Cycling Group_
_ilovebikes
__User10571
MacBludgeon __redjedi_
_SigSilverprinter_
_Stevevw
__Topcat1
__Uncle James (probably for part of the ride, not the whole thing)
_ 
*Possibles*_
Delthebike (from YACF)_
_Dellzeqq
__Wowbagger (possibly on tandem with MrsWow, from YACF)_


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Yum!


Yes, I will be there for you to gaze upon whilst you eat random uninteresting food.


----------



## 4F (1 May 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Yum!



That 1/2 breakfast is looking good. Time to set the alarm clock a little earlier


----------



## redjedi (1 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe]That [U][B]1/2 [/B][/U said:


> breakfast is looking good. Time to set the alarm clock a little earlier



Your not really living up to your name are you? 
Next you'll be telling me, your not a fella or from Felixstowe [/U]


----------



## redjedi (1 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Yes, I will be there for you to gaze upon whilst you eat random uninteresting food adjust your shorts.


----------



## ChrisKH (1 May 2009)

I think Uncle James might have something to say about that.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

He won't be there at that point, he's going to join us a bit later on (doesn't want to do the full 51 miles so will join us as we approach Elmstead Market).

Assuming he gets home tonight... he's off out sailing on his own at the moment along the wild east coast. He may not be seen again for months...


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

Gary from Colchester Cycling and I will be leaving my house at 9:15 so should be at the station for 9:30ish.

We will try not to eat ALL the bacon and eggs!

I reckon the tea refill is a rather useful feature if we're going to be there for an hour and a half at least...


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2009)

...the x-men cometh...Cyclops, Iceman, The Beast and Jean Greyhair...lock up your teapots!


----------



## redjedi (1 May 2009)

Keep up CoG 

MacB and I will be getting the train there from Ilford. Probably the 8.45ish train aiming to get there about 9.45 and have breakfast.

We'll prob get return tickets giving us option 1. About 100 miles for me and 150 miles for MacB.

I think Chris and Sig are getting later trains from Romford. Sig (and Chris?) want to cycle back to give them their 100m.

I may be tempted to cycle back, but I'm leaving that decision till the last moment.

Aperitif, Allsopp, Ilovebikes, topcat are all cycling there and back, going for he big double hundred.

So take your pick, all options will leave you in good company.


----------



## 4F (1 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> Thanks Redjedi.
> 
> Aperitif, Allsopp, Ilovebikes, topcat - what's your route and times?



Crock, they are leaving in about 20 minutes


----------



## ChrisKH (1 May 2009)

redjedi said:


> Keep up CoG
> 
> MacB and I will be getting the train there from Ilford. Probably the 8.45ish train aiming to get there about 9.45 and have breakfast.
> 
> ...



Correct. Returning with Sig & others, probably to Upminster unless my quaint knackered knees give out earlier, which is entirely possible the way I'm feeling today.


----------



## redjedi (1 May 2009)

I suggest you bungee yourself to the back of Aperitif's bike. 

I doubt he would even notice, he would probably put the extra drag down to the large breakfast he had


----------



## 4F (1 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> From mine to Manningtree is about 85 miles. I can't cycle fast! I'll have to leave at 4 in the morning!
> 
> We're leaving Manningtree at 11 aren't we?



Yep 11 leaving time however several are getting there earlier to have the breakfast. I just hope I arrive there before MacB and redjedi or the choice of what's left will be greatly diminished.


----------



## 4F (1 May 2009)

Weather is looking good for tomorrow with sunny intervals with a high of 16, westerly 7 mph wind


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Crock, they are leaving in about 20 minutes




 Very good!


----------



## 4F (1 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Very good!



You are of course quite mad. What's you planned mileage to the start point ?


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> Correct. Returning with Sig & others, probably to Upminster unless my quaint knackered knees give out earlier, which is entirely possible the way I'm feeling today.



Tie your ahem... 'socks' up then Chris so they don't hit your knees when cycling along...


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> You are of course quite mad. What's you planned mileage to the start point ?



Dunno we are still talking, planning...it's about 132kms for a 'ball park' figure, but as we are cycling and not playing ball, it could be 140 - 50 -who cares.


----------



## ChrisKH (1 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Dunno we are still talking, planning...it's about 132kms for a 'ball park' figure, but as we are cycling and not playing ball, it could be 140 - 50 -*who cares*.



Certifiable.


----------



## topcat1 (1 May 2009)

I'll be taking the train there and riding back.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

topcat1 said:


> I'll be taking the train there and riding back.


At last! A sensible one! 

Topcat1, have we met previously?


----------



## ChrisKH (1 May 2009)

Am off to cycle home and fettle. Will check in lata (as they say in Essex). Please practice dropping your ' h's ' before tomorrow - only Estuary terms will be used.


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

Oi! I don't speak like that. You're not visiting Estuary English Essex, but Constable's Dedham Vale Essex. If one avoids Clacton and Jaywick, we are Nicely Spoken up here. Plenty of aitches in evidence.

Don't forget to bring the cake, Sig! I'm awaiting it with glee.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (1 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Don't forget to bring the cake, Sig! I'm awaiting it with glee.



i have just put it in the oven.

Its my daughters birthday today so i've gone baking mad


----------



## topcat1 (1 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> At last! A sensible one!
> 
> Topcat1, have we met previously?



Almost. i missed the south london mini hilly pub crawl. That day i finished work and rushed up to Bromley, then made my way to clapham while you were riding in circles at herne hill.


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2009)

topcat1 said:


> I'll be taking the train there and riding back.



That explains why I was surprised to see your name on the Crock of Going mad list topcat!

Crock remains mad. Mad Karma - the fifth x man.

What time does you all wanna meet in London then innit, right?

Poll:Option a) 05.00

Poll:Option  05.30

Poll:Option c) 05.59

Poll:Option d) earlier?

or A.N.Other


----------



## iLB (1 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> That explains why I was surprised to see your name on the Crock of Going mad list topcat!
> 
> Crock remains mad. Mad Karma - the fifth x man.
> 
> ...



wha? i thought we said half six tower bridge?? 

o and i've just had word from a certain Burak that he can't make it tomorrow


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

Burak's just texted me to say he can't make it now.

SNAP with ilovebikes' post!


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> My Chain is slack!!!


So's mine; I'm getting it changed when I have the bike serviced in a week or so's time. I'm a bit nervous it's going to snap before then as it's behaving rather naughtily.


----------



## iLB (1 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> My Chain is slack!!!



you'll be wanting a cassette and some derailleurs then


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2009)

Catch me up - I'll be in Brentwood - again!


----------



## iLB (1 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Catch me up - I'll be in Brentwood - again!


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2009)

Cyclops, Iceman, The Beast and Jean Greyhair and Karma.

06:30 you want? I don't mind, I'm used to being late for these sort of things.


----------



## iLB (1 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Cyclops, Iceman, The Beast and Jean Greyhair and Karma.
> 
> 06:30 you want? I don't mind, I'm used to being late for these sort of things.



are you suggesting this won't be early enough?


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

It would be best if you weren't all TOOOO late as I'll be awash with tea and ChrisKH will possibly have got bored of adjusting his shorts by midday!


----------



## MacB (1 May 2009)

right, see you all, nutters and otherwise, in the morning

Luke, 0645 corner of Syon Lane.


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2009)

MacBludgeon said:


> right, see you all, nutters and otherwise, in the morning
> 
> Luke, 0645 corner of Syon Lane.



Hope it all goes smoothly MacB - all seems ok, it's just the body bit. I'm tired at the moment.

X-men to Manningtree - it is officially a 06:30 roll out from the North side of Tower Bridge...somewhere. 

See you all there - might even see a few at the start...


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

Good luck for your enormous peregrinations, folks.

I will roll out of bed at 8:45am ready for Gary's arrival at 9:15 and a gentle pootle to the station for our Brekkie.


----------



## mow (1 May 2009)

*One more for the ride*

Sorry been too far from the PC lately, I am still intending to at least start in the morning with you all, completion is another matter...

Just had a skim through the 33 pages and I take it 10'ish at Manningtree is the deal.

MOW


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

Well the ride doesn't start until eleven, Mow, but I and a few others probably will be there from 10 tucking into a breakfast.

I'm going to PM you my mobile number, if you'd be kind enough to PM me yours back. my Little Black Book is getting nice and full of phone numbers of Men In Lycra now


----------



## Auntie Helen (1 May 2009)

*Current list of people intending to attend is:
* _Aperitif _
_Arallsopp _
_Auntie Helen_
_ChrisKH_
_User1314
__FatFellaFromFelixstowe
Gary from Colchester Cycling Group_
_ilovebikes _
_User10571
MacBludgeon
Mow
__redjedi_
_SigSilverprinter_
_Stevevw
__Topcat1
__Uncle James (probably for part of the ride, not the whole thing)
_ 
*Possibles*_
Delthebike (from YACF)_
_Dellzeqq
__Wowbagger (possibly on tandem with MrsWow, from YACF)_

Route
www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=7065

Link to OS Map (scanned) with route and possible diversion marked:
www.hancox.org.uk/manningtree.pdf


----------



## mow (1 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well the ride doesn't start until eleven, Mow, but I and a few others probably will be there from 10 tucking into a breakfast.
> 
> I'm going to PM you my mobile number, if you'd be kind enough to PM me yours back. my Little Black Book is getting nice and full of phone numbers of Men In Lycra now




I wouldn't get too excited about the men in lycra until you've seen how stretched it is... Some of us have spent far too long looking at our bikes in the garage instead of riding them...


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2009)

mow said:


> I wouldn't get too excited about the men in lycra until you've seen how stretched it is... *Some of us have spent far too long looking at our bikes in the garage instead of riding them.*..



My bikes are in the living room!


----------



## Aperitif (1 May 2009)

Night night Manningtree thread.


----------



## ChrisKH (1 May 2009)

Hang on what's going down?

Happy Birthday to SigJunior!


----------



## iLB (2 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Night night Manningtree thread.



good morning manning tree thread  

starts first breakfast


----------



## Aperitif (2 May 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> good morning manning tree thread
> 
> starts first breakfast



Good to hear. hurry up - you have time for another. I only just went to bed...


----------



## redjedi (2 May 2009)

Morning all

Just had my first breakfast and now ready to go and meet MacB

Lovely day ahead

See you all in a few hours


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (2 May 2009)

see you all soon



> Happy Birthday to SigJunior!



thanks Chris, for some mad reason we got her a skateboard,i look forward to spending time at A&E


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 May 2009)

And I've just got up and had a leisurely shower. Now a leisurely start to the morning, getting dressed, a cup of tea, extracting the bike from the shed...


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 May 2009)

Here we all are at Tiptree!


----------



## 4F (2 May 2009)

Nice one Helen top ride, It was nice to meet friends both old and new.


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 May 2009)

So.... Auntie Helen's report for the ride.

Gary arrived at my house at 9:10 and we set off via the country route to Manningtree. As we arrived we saw User10571 and ChrisKH were there and sat ourselves down with the Half Breakfast as various other people turned up on trains or in cars.

All the 'possibles' confirmed they were coming, plus bleakanddivine and Trevor from Hertford turned up unexpectedly, so there were 22 of us in total at Tiptree.





Those who had chosen to cycle up from Londinium arrived 5 minutes late (shocker!) having been seen on the A12 by Mow as he drove to Manningtree. We knew, therefore, they were on the way, but hadn't expected them to pick a colossally busy dual carriageway to get here.

There was lots of milling around and generally faffing as people arrived and then finally, at about half past eleven, we were ready for the off!





The ride took us through Lawford to Manningtree and then Mistley (past the Edme maltings). We then moved inland to Bradfield Heath and then Wix. At Wix we had a not-obvious turning to take to get onto the NCN51 and the fast ones in front didn't have a satnav; fortunately Arallsopp zoomed off to find them and guided them back onto the correct route.

As we cycled through Elmstead Market we met James (my husband) on his trike and he filtered in. This caused some confusion to a few people who didn't know he was coming and weren't sure where the extra trike had come from.

The first puncture occurred on the not-very-nice A133 Clacton Road into Colchester. After a short break we continued on, working our way across the complicated Magic Roundabout and then going up Hythe Hill (although Stevevw insisted it wasn't much of a hill). Then a brief bit of busy dual carriageway and we were off on our way out of Colchester.

A bit of disorganisation in terms of leaders not having satnavs and not very good marking of junctions meant that several people sailed past an unexpected turning but we were soon all back together and pootling down the Layer road to Layer-de-la-Haye, past the unusually-named 'Donkey & Buskin' pub (apparently a Buskin is a kind of knee-high boot). From Layer we headed towards Birch and joined the NCN1 through Layer Marney, Layer Breton towards Tiptree. We had some good ascents/descents here.

Tiptree finally appeared and we made our way to the jam factory, lunch very much appreciated. We managed to all sit outside and have a good leisurely lunch (even if someone decided to drop her lunch in her lap!). Some of us also had a cream tea as well!















At Tiptree Dellzeqq had to zoom off so our star Back Marker wasn't available for the return leg although Topcat1 ably took on the mantel of chief Back Marker. There was a brief pause almost immediately after setting off from Tiptree when Sig Silverprinter discovered her cycle computer wasn't working - rather a disaster as she was aiming to do her Century today. Eventually she got it working and worked out that it had failed to log three miles only.

From Tiptree we went to Tolleshunt Knights, then the Wigboroughs, Peldon, Abberton and then we were on the main Mersea road towards Colchester. At this point Wowbagger and Mrs Wow (on the tandem) peeled off to go and visit their son in Wivenhoe via the Rowhedge ferry (let's hope it was on duty today!). So we were now down to 19 souls pedalling their way towards Colchester.

The journey back seemed much quicker, despite another puncture repair stop at Greenstead. Arallsopp also used this time to do a quick repair to his recumbent bike, but more repairs were needed when we got to Manningtree.

Crockleford Hill (which I hate!) caused the group to split into two sections. I held up a small group at the back with my slow hill climbing and we didn't catch the others until we returned to the station. We went through Great Bromley (my part of the world) and past Little Bromley church, arriving at Lawford and then the fantastic descent down Cox's Hill. What goes down must come up, however!

At the station lots of people had a quick beer whilst we stood around and watched Arallsopp and Aperitif doing some running repairs on Arallsopp's idler. 





James had gifted me with some pliers which proved rather handy for the repairs, but eventually the job was bodged well enough for the journey home.










Various people had made their way home by train/car at this point and it was just the hardy (or local) souls, left. James and I and Gary were making our way back towards Colchester, as was Stevevw whose wife was visiting friends there. Arallsopp and ilovebikes were heading back to Bromley, Aperitif and Topcat1 to west London, and ChrisKH and Sig Silverprinter were heading for Romford and her maiden century. James and I were instantly dropped on Cox's Hill (a 10% ascent for about half a mile) and didn't see the others again. Gary appeared on our doorstep after about half an hour to say they'd gone down the A120 (I can't think of a single good reason for doing that!) and no doubt it would spit them out onto the A12. Lovely. Not.

Anyway, we had a great ride, I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to say goodbye to everyone. Thanks for all your company!


----------



## 4F (2 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> At Wix we had a not-obvious turning to take to get onto the NCN51 and the fast ones in front didn't have a satnav; fortunately Arallsopp zoomed off to find them and guided them back onto the correct route.



Sorry about that  I blame stevevw 

Nice write up Helen and it was nice to meet Mr Auntie Helen. I have to agree about Crockleford Hill, short but quite steep.


----------



## redjedi (2 May 2009)

Good write up as always Helen and a great ride.

I got home about half an hour ago and I'm knackered and sunburnt.

I might write some more tomorrow, but for now dinner awaits


----------



## Auntie Helen (2 May 2009)

User10571 from YACF, who is not registered on CycleChat, said I could post this:



User10571 said:


> 76 and a bit miles door to door doing this ride
> 
> A few seasoned yacf'ers and a significant bunch of others from another tribe enjoyed some excellent lane riding in a 50-ish mile figure-of-eight from Manningtree to Tiptree and back via Colchester.
> 
> ...


----------



## MacB (2 May 2009)

Helen, great ride(not as flat as intimated), nice spot for lunch and really good to meet faces old and new. Enjoyed your write up but the group photo, how much weight does your camera add???

Well, decided not to cycle all the way home so went from Ilford to Clapham Junction, ably guided by CoG and Redjedi...thanks guys. Still managed a new personal best of just over 115 miles. Got them straight into Cyclogs to let me glide to top spot for a brief period Did the whole day in the one gear and I did enjoy not having to think about gear changes. Didn't enjoy a couple of the short steep bits so much though.

Good luck to those doing the full return, I think you'd have to pay me to cycle any distance on the A12 again.

Thanks again Helen, well organised and good picks on brekkie and lunch, two items close to my heart


----------



## arallsopp (3 May 2009)

Still on the road. 200miles for me and Andy. More for aperitif. Dave on 'dunno'. Over the hundred though.
Burgers. Mmmmm. Shenfield.


----------



## arallsopp (3 May 2009)

(Home)


----------



## Aperitif (3 May 2009)

I have just arrived! Went past her majesty's villa on the way home...

Big thanks to ChrisKH who looked after Sig when the going got tough, and well done to both of them for helping us get out of the Grand Essex spatio-directional fiasco. 

Thanks to Helen for an immaculate ride map which was no problem, unlike the rest of the supposed fail-safes.

Anyway, a quartet made it back to London. I more or less have been with, mostly on the bike for 23 hours.

Nearly 400kms - or 245 of your earth miles...maybe a bit more / or a bit less.

Would anyone like a cup of tea? I'm having one or two. Got to go to Stepney this morning and IKEA at lunchtime. Wow 

So many interesting things and memories from todayyesterday and today. Hopefully the baddish ones will soon take their place in the forgotten drawer. 

Night night! - oh tish - I can't get anything right!


----------



## Aperitif (3 May 2009)

Two other things: Thanks for the beer Gary!

And the A12. Crap and noisy on the way down. We had tech stuff but we kept getting thrown back into / around it.

I'm blaming stevevw for chatting too much as we sped along the lanes. Should have taken a right instead of a straight ahead to a dual c. (Much nicer than the A12!)

Funnily, we came into Manningtree via Tiptree - cut across the figure '8'...of course, the map was on my gps - with no battery life.

Once I get near Billericay - things are ok, but I did screw up really badly - sorry.


----------



## mow (3 May 2009)

Auntie Helen
Thanks for the organisation of the day, was good to meet some new people and get out in the fresh air again even if it was going HOME for me!

Where we going next...?

Mow


----------



## gezza (3 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Nearly 400kms - or 245 of your earth miles...maybe a bit more / or a bit less.



 that is obscene !!!! and downright disgusting !!


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 May 2009)

I am filled with astonishment at the mileage you chaps (and chapess - Sig) have done. Huge congratulations to you all!

When Gary appeared at our door yesterday evening to say you'd gone on the A120 I had a few premonitions of dodgy routes out of Essex... but glad to hear you are home safe and well.

For those bored next Saturday, there's a ride from Marks Tey (just west of Colchester) led by Wowbagger (the chap on the Tandem) for YACF. A few of us CCers will be going along. On Saturday trains run from Liverpool Street to Marks Tey too, what a bonus!


----------



## arallsopp (3 May 2009)

Ah... Marks Tey. I know it well. My turn to apologise now, to the guys, and especially to Sig for ensuring her ton comprised mostly circles. Lesson learnt. Apologies.
Will look at the GPS tracks file later today. Suspect it looks like an aborigine dot painting, re-interpreted by Pollock.

Up with the Tunk from 0700 this morning, so no time to check things over yet. Pretty sure legs are still attached. Guess ilovebikes and I topped out around 235 miles.
Thanks AH for a great day, and Chris for getting us out!


----------



## Aperitif (3 May 2009)

And what User10571 said applies. A mix of charming people all...splendid sight of the wowbagger tandem in full sail, nice bikes to view and the bar on Manningtree station is the place to go!

I'll post some pics later (including tan line treats! )


----------



## tdr1nka (3 May 2009)

You did the A12?!

I made the mistake of cycling back to London along the A12 from the 'V-97 Festival' in Highlands Park.
It was dark, tipping down with rain and constantly being passed by trucks at full tilt, I'm never doing that again.


----------



## ChrisKH (3 May 2009)

Well we (Sig and I) made it back to Benfleet at 12.30 a.m. 117.83 miles give or take a few, so congratulations to Sig (and me ) on our first ton. I have to say I was impressed how Sig kept going in what were sometimes difficult circumstances. I was really struggling to stay awake having dropped Sig off in the car in the early hours but felt much better when I got home and heated up a long forgotten Chinese takeaway.  Two large mugs of hot milk later and I was in the land of nod. 

Note to self: Get some better lights for night riding. I found it really difficult to see where I was going; almost nightblind most of the time and had to rely on Aperitif's light behind me. Thanks to Helen for arranging the ride and Chapeau to the four Mouseketeers who we left going towards Wickford. I couldn't have kept going onto London and would have given up at that stage and slept in a hedge. Oh, and thanks to Ilovebikes for lending Sig his 'bones' top. I suspect we wouldn't have made it home without it. Sig I'm sure will re-patriate after she has signed it.


----------



## stevevw (3 May 2009)

I can see a pattern emerging here. 



FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Sorry about that  I blame stevevw





Aperitif said:


> I'm blaming stevevw for chatting too much as we sped along the lanes. Should have taken a right instead of a straight ahead to a dual c. (Much nicer than the A12!)



Well if the A120 was better than the A12 the A12 must be a very scary place to cycle. 

Sorry for not saying my goodbyes to the A120 crew but when I saw the sign for Colchester said I had 9 miles to go when we had already done 5 miles I thought I had better get my head down as I should have been back soon after 5pm still in the scheme of things 2hrs 45min late is soon after 5 

Thanks to Helen for yet another great CC ride with some fun people. Thanks to FFFF for showing me the uncharted parts of Essex. Thanks Aperitif for showing me the delights of the A120. And most of all THANKS to Gary for the beer at the Manningtree Bar Station.


----------



## ianrauk (3 May 2009)

wow. seems I missed a truly great ride... gutted.
But I was with you in spirit as I tried to drink Fulham dry yesterday..
Congrats to Helen who by all acounts devised a jolly good ride and got some jolly good people together
Congrats to those who reached that 100 mile milestone
Congrats to those who reached whatever personal bests
Congrats to the mouseketeers...... you nutters....


----------



## topcat1 (3 May 2009)

Where to begin? Pulling up at Ilford to see rejedi and mac getting a start on thier tans, missing the train, catching a later train and then shortly after watching sig running down the platform to get on before the doors close, enjoying the view from the train then realising i'll be riding home later gulp! That's how the day began.





















loads more pics to come.


----------



## arallsopp (3 May 2009)

Don't forget "dave's happy hundred" best served at midnight, many miles from home


----------



## topcat1 (3 May 2009)

The plan was to meet at the station and have breakfeast then start the ride, shortly we were on the way.


----------



## topcat1 (3 May 2009)

.


----------



## MacB (3 May 2009)

Great pics, as usual TC, and you got me looking happy on my bike, after about 70 miles that day top job sir!!!!


----------



## Dayvo (3 May 2009)

That looked a great ride, people!  And the miles (some of) you did! 

My great-grandparents met at the Wilkinson jam factory in Tiptree, and I know the area quite well - although I kept FAR away from the A12. Well done! 

only slightly envious


----------



## Auntie Helen (3 May 2009)

Brill pics Topcat1, keep 'em coming!


----------



## mow (3 May 2009)

*Tube*

Oh almost forgot, Simon ( I hope that was your name) you should PM me with some details so I can replenish your inner tube collection.

A big thanks to the pit stop crew


----------



## topcat1 (3 May 2009)

With the sun shinning we rode on making a quick stop for a p--------,












then we were out on the lanes just riding along


----------



## ChrisKH (3 May 2009)

Nice pictures topcat1. Where are the 'lost in Tollesbury' ones? 

My new signature was vying with your statement on getting lost for the second time:

"I want to go home!"


----------



## topcat1 (3 May 2009)

For lunch we stopped at the jam factory, yes i bought some jam. A nice bike pulled up ,




then we were back on the road












another brief stop and we were on our way


----------



## topcat1 (3 May 2009)

So we returned to the station and relaxed and had a drink, 




sig getting ready








then it was time to go








10 mins later


----------



## topcat1 (3 May 2009)

So we shot off leaving Helen and John to climb a hill and without saying goodbye we sped off into the sunset.
Not expecting to be out so late (4am) i only brought armwarmers thinking i'll be back by 10pm




after a merry chase across essex we started the main run into London pausing briefly to celebrate sigs' 100 (sorry sig no photo)




and to say goodnight to sig and chris. We had pit stop for coffee and food and then shot down to tower bridge.
Well i had a great day, meeting Auntie Helen having a very nice ride with some great companions but was not expecting such a great ride home, yes we took a few wrong turns and it was a bit chilly but it was so much fun. I got another hundred around midnight




but look at that smile, for me the best part of the day was the night.
Thankyou Helen great ride, Aperitif Andy Andy Sig Chris and everyone who turned up.
158 miles.


----------



## Aperitif (3 May 2009)

Good photos big man - you are very good company and there were some good memories within the photos. (Where's my teddy bear wall BTW?) Well done.

And to all who achieved a cycling milestone - cross it off the 'to do' list!


----------



## topcat1 (3 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Good photos big man - you are very good company and there were some good memories within the photos. (Where's my teddy bear wall BTW?) Well done.
> 
> And to all who achieved a cycling milestone - cross it off the 'to do' list!



Here it is




and here's one of my bike


----------



## Aperitif (3 May 2009)

Ta!
No question about who was the biggest ar5e in Essex yesterday then...the camera never lies!


----------



## Wowbagger (3 May 2009)

Very good ride yesterday - thanks, AH - and it was lovely to meet new people!

Those two Harleys' reg. nos. were SY04ONE and SY04TWO. Someone's not short of a few bob then...


----------



## Speicher (3 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> Ta!
> No question about who was the biggest ar5e in Essex yesterday then...the camera never lies!




So who is that fettling with your bike then, Aperitif, I recognise the tyres.


----------



## arallsopp (3 May 2009)

Just for giggles, here's a screenie (clickable) from mapsource showing the wildly creative route we took home.



Those who actually know how to work their GPS may like to compare and contrast the nice green line leading us up in the morning (aperitif leading), to the far more exciting red line bringing us back (mine, I'm afraid).

Note to self: If anyone ever says _"given we're aiming for Maldon, wouldn't it make sense to follow the big sign with 'Maldon' on it, pointing down 'Maldon Road'?"_ that would be an ideal time to listen. 

Don't let the scale fool you. That little spike into Tollesbury accounts for the bulk of the extra 40kms. 

...And it was cold down by the coast. 

I'm very grateful for the good manners of the group, none of whom have crucified me (as yet).


----------



## Aperitif (4 May 2009)

To compliment Wowbagger's comment:











Registered to Mr & Mrs Austen Tatious (Old joke...but hey!) Mrs rode the trike BTW...

...and yes it was lovely to meet you both too Wow - the preferred lady and gentleman form of transport - the tandem!






The mast affixed to Mrs Wow's hat is to aid stability and allow them to move unseen around parked sailing boats. (I can't beilieve that Essex, being a big place to get lost in, allowed someone to plant a pole right where I was going to take a photo...)


----------



## Aperitif (4 May 2009)

arallsopp said:


> Just for giggles, here's a screenie (clickable) from mapsource showing the wildly creative route we took home.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No-one will. Collective in, collective out. We're all grown-ups (except me


----------



## DJ (4 May 2009)

Really really great write ups and reports from everyone, looks like it was a great day for everyone, reading it all makes me wish I had been there especially as my body is telling me I have to get out on the bike again soon!
Really enjoyed reading about the ride though and well done to everyone.


----------



## Aperitif (4 May 2009)

djtheglove said:


> Really really great write ups and reports from everyone, looks like it was a great day for everyone, *reading it all makes me wish I had been there* especially as my body is telling me I have to get out on the bike again soon!
> Really enjoyed reading about the ride though and well done to everyone.



 Are you sure dj? Your body would have been telling you a whole lot more the day after... Joking, but it was an interesting day out with familiar faces like ultra-mad Crock on his fixed for a massive mileage. He pedalled so fast at one point, his shorts blew up! (No photos - too shocking! Lots of really nice new faces too.
And stevevw + fixedfellowfromfelixtowe racing round everywhere making sure that everyone went the wrong way and got lost and generally buggering things up.. - full of good spirit.
And Mow, getting a telling off from Bernard Hinault's ex-mechanic for not having talcum powdered inner tubes, and Gary, obviously having to protect himself from the ultra violet rays, offering good humour and nice nature to the day.
I'm still looking through my photos - they're all over the place like our route back!


----------



## Aperitif (4 May 2009)

So, my 'official' stats () for this trip, using Andy's gps + mine from home + return: 406.32km 253.95miles.

Using a theory previously explained to Sittingduck about dividing cost of 'stuff' by kms covered etc - the bike is costing pennies these days!

The gps remains, however, ultra-expensive


----------



## ChrisKH (4 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> but it was an interesting day out with familiar faces like ultra-mad Crock on his fixed for a massive mileage. He pedalled so fast at one point, *his shorts blew up*!



I thought that was the south London street guerrilla look. It did make for interesting viewing as he was spinning uphill, and kept the ladies entertained.


----------



## Aperitif (4 May 2009)

Here's arallsopp's screenshot as a bikeroutetoaster blow-up doll version...you can see exactly the quaint towns and villages we toured through using the navigation buttony things on the left. Click and drag to pull the map across the screen etc. Press continue to go past any 'Unresponsive Script' messages. It loads eventually. Flipping technology - I will not be beaten.
http://www.bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=47155


----------



## dellzeqq (4 May 2009)

so - I couldn't make this ride. But....my evil twin, Doppellzeqq, is the kind of person who would sneak out of the house while his wife (who he hadn't seen for a week prior to her return the night before) slept, as Doppellzeqq is so evil that he would rather go for a ride with his mates than 
- accompany his wife to Caffe Nero (.75 hours)
- accompany his wife to the hairdressers (2.5 hours)
- accompany his wife to the beauticians (1.5 hours) 
- accompany his wife to Agnes B (1 hour and how much for two t-shirts)
so here is his report.

'Woke up at 5. Removed villanous moustache. Lacked moral courage to zip up to Tower Bridge to meet 'the boys'. Thought about it, checked out Cycle Chat, left home at 7.45 to catch 8.42 from Ilford, headed north....caught by Tower Bridge (damn and blast) considered doing a Peter Braham (look it up), considered Rotherhithe Tunnel, waited, eventually went over Bridge, and up Mile End Road, where I met McBludgeon and Redjedi of this very parish, proceeded to Ilford, missed train (just) caught next train to Manningtree after amusing interlude with station staff ('is the 9.12 cancelled?' 'Maybe.') meet wholesome crew including cycling best mate User10571 (as in 'honest, darling, it was all User10571's idea') wandered off at tail of ride, saw lots of lovely southeast Essex and some of Colchester besides, fixed puncture for man in posession of possibly the worst innertube that ever came out of a fetish shop (apologies if this was indeed some form of bondage accessory and not an inner tube - what do you do with the valve?), went to Jam-boree-arama at Tiptree, magic phone rings, ride to Kelvedon at approx 25mph, wait half hour for train, catch train to Ilford, mix it with a million West Ham fans wearing hatchbacks, arrive home 5.20 and have been extremely nice husband ever since.

It was lovely meeting you all, old friends and new, and next time the real, carefree Dellzeqq will turn up with more time for cycling and less time for worrying about receipt of legal documents from The Babe, who, when all is said and done, has a point. (We've been out together on our bikes yesterday and today, so all is well).


----------



## redjedi (4 May 2009)

great pictures Topcat and well done to everyone for making it home...... eventually.

Sorry I wasn't able to say goodbye to everyone properly but the train conductor was getting a little grumpy at us for taking so long.

I'm sure Davybignuts would have enjoyed himself, especially when we saw some of the indigenous people, that Essex is famous for, waiting at the station (sorry Davy, no pics) 

I did get a bit confused when , after being led astray by Stevevw, to discover that the recumbents had multiplied, I guess it's all that country air 

My energy levels were kept up by the countless insects that kept aiming for my mouth. I think a snorkel is called for next time.

And after having a little chuckle to myself when I saw Aperitif's hair net, I soon envied him, when I got home and spent the rest of the night washing yet more insects out of my hair.

It was quite a shock getting back to the hustle of London after the serenity of NE Essex.

Thanks to CoG for guiding us back to safety of SW London and after dropping MacB off at Clapham Junction, I went on merry way home, dodging broken glass and drunks as I went (ahhh.. it was good to be home  )

I've now recovered and looking forward to the next ride.


----------



## mow (4 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> fixed puncture for man in posession of possibly the worst innertube that ever came out of a fetish shop (apologies if this was indeed some form of bondage accessory and not an inner tube - what do you do with the valve?)



I love the way you "fixed puncture for man", like he was unable to do it himself...

By the time I'd stopped and unclipped my feet I found one man holding the bike up in the air whilst another wrestled possibly the tightest tyre ever of my wheel..! Then they have the cheek to comment on the lack of talc on my under seat rubber accessories... (lesson learnt thanks)

Mow


----------



## Sittingduck (4 May 2009)

Sorry to have missed this ride. Sounds an eventful affair


----------



## MacB (4 May 2009)

mow said:


> I love the way you "fixed puncture for man", like he was unable to do it himself...
> 
> By the time I'd stopped and unclipped my feet I found one man holding the bike up in the air whilst another wrestled possibly the tightest tyre ever of my wheel..! Then they have the cheek to comment on the lack of talc on my under seat rubber accessories... (lesson learnt thanks)
> 
> Mow



Don't take it badly Mow, last week I stripped off mudguards and went from 35mm to 28mm tyres. Dell expressed amazement at how I could ride such a 'tank'. When you've just ridden from Farnborough in Hampshire, to Ilford train station, in one gear only, marvelling at how fast and light your bike felt..........tank comments went down really well!!!!! I don't think that was the exact word he used but I got the gist. Fortunately my new found love of my bike overwhelmed my instinct to rend him limb from limb for insulting my bike.


----------



## Aperitif (4 May 2009)

mow said:


> I love the way you "fixed puncture for man", like he was unable to do it himself...
> 
> By the time I'd stopped and unclipped my feet I found one man holding the bike up in the air whilst another wrestled possibly the tightest tyre ever of my wheel..! Then they have the cheek to comment on the lack of talc on my under seat rubber accessories... (lesson learnt thanks)
> 
> Mow


----------



## dellzeqq (4 May 2009)

I don't think I used the word 'tank', but I'm telling you this - anybody who can propel that bike for so very long a distance is by far the better one of us. I was kind of intimidated.....

And Mow - I'm sorry that I was a bit cross about your tube. I really am. It's just that I've gone to the back of the FNRttC to see my _confreres_ wrestling with sticky tubes knowing that there are fifty people standing a mile up the road.


----------



## MacB (4 May 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I don't think I used the word 'tank', but I'm telling you this - anybody who can propel that bike for so very long a distance is by far the better one of us. I was kind of intimidated.....



see, there you go again, iron fist in the velvet glove


----------



## Aperitif (4 May 2009)

I'm sitting here sniggering away at all your comments - both here and on the Brighton thread - priceless bitching!


----------



## mow (4 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I'm sitting here sniggering away at all your comments - both here and on the Brighton thread - priceless bitching!



I see no mention of inner tubes..?


----------



## arallsopp (5 May 2009)

Memories

Out of my house bright and early to meet ilovebikes. Departing our usual spot at The Dripping Tap around 0530, we did a quick dash into town to meet Aperitif and CoG in an hour. With adrenaline battling melatonin, our pace was all over the place and we arrived 15 minutes ahead of schedule. 

A quick comfort break gave the tower guard something to talk about, and then off towards Manningtree at 0630. The sun had kindly popped up whilst we crossed Tower Bridge, so navigation was simplified towards 'head for the bright yellow orb'. Threading out quickly on Romford Road, we kept a rolling average above 30kph (18.7mph), gathering speed as we approached what had once been the A12.

Much maligned, this old Roman route has leapt from humble beginnings to achieve first prize in Cornhill Insurance's search for "Britain's worst road 2007". 

The residents of Ipswich were amongst the first to celebrate this road's unique geology; sacrificing jewels of broken glass along its flanks, lovingly rubbing gravel into each corner, serenading it with the drone of heavy haulage day and night. Now used primarily for geology field trips, the surface provides working models of plate tectonics, chasms and crevasses, desertification, subsidence, and debris flow. 

All very exciting to the Mouseketeer cyclist, but with tires running hot and speeds regularly peaking at 50kph, poor CoG's legs were beginning to enter redshift. Earning a brief reprieve on the High Streets of Kelvedon and Marks Tey, we ducked back onto the A12 for a final fling before pitting ourselves against Colchester town centre. With the Harwich Road running almost direct to Manningtree, we invoked our natural predilection for routes perverse, and headed for all Bromleys great and small. Gathering numbers, the enlarged group approached Manningtree from due South, sailing past the turning to the station with great aplomb.

With the first of the day's U turns safely out of the way, we rolled up at the meet point late, with 120kms+ in the bag. Scheduling necessities saw the promise of a hearty breakfast traded for a quick cup of coffee, and then on to routes social and agrarian.

(Eighty something kms of loveliness passes in well documented fashion. Mention goes to Auntie Helen for pulling us all together, and for her unshakeable optimism in human capacity ("they'll see the sign to Colchester, I'm sure".) Excellent choice of lunch stop too. With scones and cream as a reward, the Tiptree Jam factory is somewhere I could definitely see myself going back to.*)

On the way back into Manningtree, my bike develops an interest in percussion, and opts to accompany each spin of the pedals with an intriguing grinding sound. A quick roadside fix from unknown cyclist #2 (I really must get better at finding out people's names) gets me back to the station, but the noise persists. Cue much faffing whilst Aperitif and I play with the chain line.

Eventually, things look like they'll stick together, so at 1830hrs we set off on the final ~120kms home. Opting against the A12 this time, we note the sun has kindly passed overhead, and is now pointing the way home. ChrisKH and Sig join with map and local knowledge to target the 100 mile mark, and in true Mouseketeer fashion we ignore them and boldly spin off course. Maintaining consistency by missing the Harwich road for the second time, we scribe a lovely S bend on the map, ducking under Great Bromley, and over Colchester. The limitations of the GPS (and operator) soon become apparent when we B-line into a series of cul de sacs some 20 kms later. 

Life rapidly becomes a choice of 'zoom out far enough to see the name of the town you're heading for' or 'zoom in close enough to see the road you're actually on' with favour falling on the latter. Martin's GPS spots a third option (shut down), whilst all except us consider the fourth (ask Sig). No matter, the night is young, we're probably 100 km from home, and its not even half seven yet.

Knowing that the GPS and the A12 have unfinished business, none are confident that simply asking it for a route home will work, so the evening degenerates into a session of 'pick a town that sounds like its West of us, but probably nowhere near the A12, calc a route, follow it, and repeat as necessary'. This works (to a fashion) and we happily pass 50 kms from Manningtree before rolling up at Tiptree Jam Factory. (*there you go).

Hmmm... This isn't working too good. Its gone 9pm, the cycle computers say we should be 40km out of London, and we're still seeing signs to Colchester. 

...And its not even particularly close any more.

Now... It is rarely said that hunger is an aid to navigational abilities, or that tiredness will improve the quality of one's decisions, but the Mouseketeers are empiricists and do not stand on theory. We bravely target the next town on 'route', Maldon, and bid the GPS "get us there". 

Beeps and whirrs. A prompt: "street name?" 
Street name? I've never been there. Erm, High Street?
Beeps and whirrs. Searching. Found. Calculating. Done. 

Ok. Here we go. Maldon lines us up nicely. All will be well. We've seen some lovely villages, but it'll be good to be home. Confidence is high, and I'm even thinking that some of the places we've passed will make ideal spots for future rides. The sun setting behind us at Coggeshall (Bridge Street area) is beautiful, and memories of this insulate me against the dropping temperature as we approach the coast. A brief discussion about which way at a cross roads (GPS wins) and we roll into the High Street some point after half nine, with the smell of the sea fresh in our faces.

Wait a minute... Scroll back. Sun behind us? The coast? Smell of the sea? Just which 'High Street' is this?

Answers on a postcard to:
Yes, I went the wrong way again competition, 
Any route but home, 
Tollesbury,
Essex.

Damn. Ok. Maybe now would be the time to ask Sig and Chris...

In fairness, both are absolutely marvellous about the somewhat indirect routing, and when the paper map reveals that we have water on 3 sides of us they simply backtrack 5km inland, swing above the River Blackwater and drop us into Maldon within 40 minutes. Shirts are traded, ground is covered. From here, it gets a bit dizzy in my mind. There is a fit of giggling between myself and Topcat, a crazy ascent in an unknown town, Sig and Chris depart, the Mouseketeers target a kebab shop in Billericay, the GPS is back on again.

Somewhere around this point, I start seeing double, and lose the ability to focus on street signs. I find confidence in Dave, who reassures me with soft words for 5 kms or so. The cold night doesn't seem so bad any more. I'm being pursued by little white orbs, but Dave is there alongside to keep me safe. What goes on tour, stays on tour, so I won't disclose them here, but Dave and I shared many secrets and founded what might be a lifelong friendship. I'm feeling good about things. The road is getting more urban again. I notice that Dave disappears whenever we pass under streetlamps, but that doesn't matter anymore. My chain is still rattling along. The GPS will beep if it needs me. There's a second Dave behind me. More the merrier. 

Final bit of dark road as we swing south of Billericay, its getting harder to see Dave #1 now. Seems he's only visible when my left pedal is in the 12 o'clock position. Odd how his bike is silent too, given he's currently riding atop a hedge. No matter.

I miss the turn to Billericay town centre, so Aperitif jumps infront and targets Brentwood. The group bunches up a little (all these headlamps make it hard to see Dave) and we finally stop at a taxi rank / kebab shop next to Shenfield Station. Dave #1 waves goodbye for good as soon as we hit sodium lighting and I get some food in me. I'll miss him, but Dave #2 is there and the rest of the Mouseketeers slowly come into focus. 

That was an odd few miles.

Well... Its gone 1am. We finish our burgers, drink some polystyrene flavoured caffeine, Aperitif treats us to Cadbury's Caramels. Home is only 55km away. We'll make it by 4, I'm sure. In a devastating departure from form, we head _West_ on the Colchester road, Romford Road, Mile End Road, hey! Tower Bridge. Topcat and Aperitif peel off just after 3am, and ilovebikes and I cross the river and head for home. 

I vaguely remember Bromley Hill being upward, parting with Andy at the top of the High Street, and swearing at Bromley Council who seem to make roads out of rubble and broken biscuits.

Rolled into the driveway at one minute to 4, with 372 kms on the GPS log. Evey was less than impressed, so she treated me to breakfast detail with the Tunk (0700hrs), taking him swimming (0900hrs), and then a trip to Ikea.

I may be offline for a while.
Ouch.

*Edit*: unknown cyclist #2 is FatFellaFromFelixstowe


----------



## Aperitif (5 May 2009)

Classic prose in the René Magritte style of reportage. Lovely.


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 May 2009)

Fantastic reporting, Arallsopp.

Gary (the local chap with the knee warmers!) sent me this message:



Gary from Colchester Cycling said:


> Helen, James, Thank you, it was a great Day, They are a great Bunch and super fit, I thoroughly enjoyed it, this was my first long one of the season. great route the weather was good , the break at Tiptree was refreshing, I think the only down side without much wind I think I swallowed about 25+ Bugs, If you do speak to Martin and Steven can you tell them it was my pleasure. ... Gary.


----------



## 4F (5 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Fantastic reporting, Arallsopp.
> 
> Gary (the local chap with the knee warmers!)



I must admit I thought he appeared a tad overdressed for the weather


----------



## ChrisKH (5 May 2009)

Nice one arallsopp. 

Auntie Helen, you can tell Gary he fitted right in and his local knowledge was instructive and appreciated. And _of course_ we liked his new panniers.


----------



## 4F (5 May 2009)

User1314 said:


> Nice post from arallsopp.



Bet you are glad you decided to cycle there with them rather than back


----------



## ChrisKH (5 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I must admit I thought he appeared a tad overdressed for the weather



He was a scout, doncha know.


----------



## Aperitif (5 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> I must admit I thought he appeared a tad overdressed for the weather



I assumed Gary is ultra sensitive to uV. I remember meeting someone en route in the South of France last year, in 32C heat dressed similarly - protection against skin cancer - and the 'penny dropped'.

Surprisingly sunny on Saturday!


----------



## ChrisKH (5 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I assumed Gary is ultra sensitive to uV. I remember meeting someone en route in the South of France last year, in 32C heat dressed similarly - protection against skin cancer - and the 'penny dropped'.
> 
> Surprisingly sunny on Saturday!



Can't be much fun togged up like that. Still, he won't look out of place on one of the 'bleak and bloody freezing' mid-winter rides.


----------



## 4F (5 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I assumed Gary is ultra sensitive to uV. I remember meeting someone en route in the South of France last year, in 32C heat dressed similarly - protection against skin cancer - and the 'penny dropped'.
> 
> Surprisingly sunny on Saturday!



Yep that's more than possible, I certainly had a beetroot coloured forehead with the glorious sun which helped as a reflective aid on my shortcut along the A14 home. I decided that you boys from the smoke could not have all the fun playing on the A roads and my little jaunt also included the added benefits of the local views as seen from the top of the orwell bridge


----------



## redjedi (5 May 2009)

Good read Allsopp. I'm glad I decided against the ride back now. 

Crock - I hope your putting that £17 towards a new pair of shorts? I think you've earned them


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 May 2009)

Ahhhh, this all sounded like much fun!

Kebab shop visits and white knee highs all in one day! I am jealous! 

Great right ups, insane milage, I missed a treat! 

Well done one and all!


----------



## 4F (5 May 2009)

Davywalnuts said:


> Ahhhh, this all sounded like much fun!
> 
> Kebab shop visits and white knee highs all in one day! I am jealous!
> 
> ...



Davy, my commiserations


----------



## Davywalnuts (5 May 2009)

FatFellaFromFelixstowe said:


> Davy, my commiserations


----------



## Aperitif (5 May 2009)

This thread has been an 'Eat as much as you like' feast of fun, where people have come time and again to the 'table' with anecdotes and memories of an Essex Day.




Tower Hill basked in milky sun at 06:30 when we set off. Manningtree by 11:05 




Riding in 'primary' - red, blue and yellow sported by bleakanddivine, MacBludgeon and dellzeqq.




delthebike was toting plenty of wrist restraints in case the Essex locals got a bit rowdy - seasoned tourist with a 'not the last throw' of the Carradice - breaking in nicely!




FatFellowFromFelixtowe spent the day plotting how to usurp the carefully planned route by Auntie Helen - only to be expected from part-time cyclists I suppose.




One of the local Essex builders, a Mr Leslie Boyce, had put the building of his dream house in the hands of a trendy Francophile architect - with predictable result...nice knapped flint though.

It all started going wrong at Church Road Little Bromley.(Get the 'blame religion' bit out of the way first) stevevw was talking about wine and cheese in France and bemoaning the fact that it wasn't quite the asparagus season...I suddenly had the thought that 'he's on my right, the evening sun is dazzling me = wrong' The South West is our direction - not SS East...
Anyway, all has been explained and no, we will not be applying for the cartographer's job at Essex County Council.
Coggeshall / Coggeshall Hamlet to Kelvedon - towards Feering; right towards Inworth and down towards Tiptree. We were in a jam - and out of our confit zone...

<Football player interview mode> We have to take the positives <mode off> and a warm summery evening in nice countryside precluded a trip to the coast of the North sea at Tollesbury. (Near the Hook of Holland).
We passed through Tolleshunt Darcy to get there - and it was still there when we returned to hang a left toward Maldon. (Funnily enough on the Maldon Road) Sig bought a map for the occasion and it was employed at various times to shield us from the wind as topcat's photos illustrate. I felt more at home with the blank side than the liney, coloured bit so I played mapstands and the others perused!





topcat1, first seen in a yoga-like trance on the return from Brighton - as captured by arallsopp's time lapse photography, had refined his technique to full-on 'relaxation'!  Sig was starved and the bones were showing through while Chris was looking for his worry beads...

Following the coastline and relishing the bracing breeze arriving from the Sea we did a lap of Maldon, and with the peloton on a hunger high, we swarmed towards Southend. Well, it was a start.
Bicknacre beckoned, then South Woodham Ferrers. At Wickford we said goodbye - fearing for Sig and ChrisKH - the locals.
Usually I wear a watch, which has a built in compass. Did I wear it that day?
Our continuation led us to Great Bastards -well, that's what it felt like - South Green and Billericay. 
Ravenous and willing to even stop at a MacDonalds, we managed to skirt the Town Centre (at least I had been through there a few times this year and knew the way!) and, faced with turning right or enjoying the umpteenth downhill of the day we raced downhill towards Shenfield, and the Station.
Kebabbery mon amour!




What a saviour - I even drank a cup of tea with sugar - and we feasted on fats, sugars and extruded carbohydrates. The Halfords of cuisine for the errant cyclist, but it did the trick. arallsopp, being tech. savvy took the opportunity to make a 'real-time' posting on this thread which might have been read by anyone doing abitrary's shift but it serves as a 'mis en scene' for posterity!
All the girls and boys staggering around the kebabbery were nonchalant in t-shirts and backless tops etc as though it were a summer's day - we were warming our hands by the light of the neon and stuffing polystyrene packaging everywhere. Whatever we didn't eat that is. ilovebikes seemed extremely perky at this point - must be clubbing hours...
Once the 'chav alert' facility had thawed and we began to feel a bit uncomfortable, the epic restarted, mainly through a dark Brentwood High Street, stopping briefly for a walnutbreak and pudding from Tescogarage before once again diving onto the A12 - ah bliss! Homeward bound.
We tore off and hung a left at Gants Hill towards Ilford and a rejoin of the A118 - Clubland Boulevard - towards town. A recumbent rider is number one attraction for the lovely clubber - Andy even had a drunk run after him at one stage but he was too busy chatting to Dave#1 to notice. The Bow flyover and Stratford Olympic village in waiting welcomed us again...then Mile End with the perma-open shops. 
And so to Whitechapel, Aldgate East and Tower Hill. Four good boy goodbyes.
The finale was a ride through London, along the Embankment at 04:00. Only marginally different traffic-wise to a normal commute: noisy car boom boxes, people everywhere - doing all sorts of things...Mrs Windsor's London pad was in darkness as I 'raced' past...The birds were revving up by the time I reached Hammersmith and were in full voice on arrival home - dawn just about breaking. Time for a few cups of tea and a read of the forum.
I went to bed as arallsopp was getting up - and I ended up in IKEA too!
Wierd day, but I met nice people and learned a few things. Mentioning to User1314 that we should "tear the arse out of it" (the ride) was a mistake, as his shorts will testify!
Some good lads out there and I would encourage everyone to get out and meet fellow forummers - it rocks! 
Yes - and we missed Davywalnuts too! (But even your stash of malt loaf would not have been enough!)


----------



## ChrisKH (5 May 2009)

If you look very carefully at that picture of me you can see my lips moving - _"Hail Mary, full of grace, ......................."_


----------



## arallsopp (5 May 2009)

Some good memories from the dark patches there Aperitif. You have impressive recall. One day I'll work out how to mount the time lapse to the Furai, as I'm in dire need of reminders between midnight and daybreak. If we're gonna tackle another one like this, I'm gonna need a bigger battery pack.



Aperitif said:


> Andy even had a drunk run after him at one stage but he was too busy chatting to Dave#1 to notice.



How do you know he wasn't chasing Dave #1, eh?


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (5 May 2009)

Thanks Helen for a great day.
thanks to ilovebikes for use of the bone top, my daughter thinks its cool[you need to give me your address to send it back]
big thanks go to ChrisKH for getting me home,not sure how I made it,lack of food and sleep really took it out of me,by the time we got to Chris's house I had the shakes,Chris's lovely wife made me sit down gave me something to eat and drink,and after another call to the husband[ gone midnight ]to again say i would be home soon ,Chris drove me home.


----------



## redjedi (5 May 2009)

Sig is alive, and another member of the CC Centurion Club

I take it you managed to do your first 100 miler. It would be hard not to judging by the scenic route you took home.

And thank you for the delicious cake.


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (6 May 2009)

redjedi said:


> *Sig is alive*, and another member of the CC Centurion Club


just about



> I take it you managed to do your first 100 miler. It would be hard not to judging by the scenic route you took home.
> 
> And thank you for the delicious cake.



i did about 119 miles the last 19 being very hard, thought I was gonna fall off the bike


----------



## arallsopp (6 May 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> i did about 119 miles...



Not content to nail the virgin hundred, sig takes on a 200km brevet
Seriously impressive performance. Well done.

Oddly, the same thing happened to Aperitif, Topcat and myself when we tackled ilovebikes' first hundred (Topcat's too?). 

I think the Mouseketeers logged 130+ miles that day, and we started at midnight. I am beginning to spot a theme here.


----------



## ChrisKH (6 May 2009)

Damn, if I had realised through my sleep deprived fog that we were 10 miles away from doing 200 km I would have diverted Sig to Basildon first. And the nearest Kebab shop obviously. She would never have known. 

So, next target 200km.


----------



## topcat1 (6 May 2009)

> was tc's first 100?


Yes t'was my 1st 100  but i was very tired and going uphill at 4mph so didn't want a photo.


----------



## topcat1 (6 May 2009)

Just when you thought it was over , here's the last of the pics


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (7 May 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> So, next target 200km.



So when you doing this then Chris


----------



## ChrisKH (7 May 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> So when you doing this then Chris



5th June Fnrttc - Whitstable and back looks good.....


----------



## Aperitif (7 May 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> 5th June Fnrttc - Whitstable and back looks good.....



Don't forget to bring your Oyster Card...just in case. I'll bring a map. (I have plenty of maps - one of Scotland should do...
I'm planning a run into Manningtree, sample the station Guinness at £2.50 a pint and a return using my new found knowledge. (My new found knowledge being 'get lost in the daylight' not the deep dark in deepest darkest Essex!)


----------



## Sig SilverPrinter (7 May 2009)

ChrisKH said:


> 5th June Fnrttc - Whitstable and back looks good.....



Have you written it on the calendar at home


----------



## ChrisKH (7 May 2009)

Sig SilverPrinter said:


> Have you written it on the calendar at home



Good point Sherlock.


----------



## Auntie Helen (7 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> I'm planning a run into Manningtree, sample the station Guinness at £2.50 a pint and a return using my new found knowledge. (My new found knowledge being 'get lost in the daylight' not the deep dark in deepest darkest Essex!)


Well if you do so, let me know and I shall come and insult your Garmin again!


----------



## Aperitif (7 May 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Well if you do so, let me know and I shall come and insult your Garmin again!



You're on! Off! On! Off! Bang! Fizzle... But I am going to take a ride out and back sometime soon - possibly via Essendon and Henry Moores Much Hadham again - for a big round trip...just need some warm weather and a nice early roll out. I have fluorescent yellow dots and lines all over my map of Essex - so that I will be able to see them in the dark.

I have seen some beautiful 'ordinary' buildings this year, mostly in Essex.


----------



## stevevw (7 May 2009)

Aperitif said:


> You're on! Off! On! Off! Bang! Fizzle... But I am going to take a ride out and back sometime soon - possibly via Essendon and Henry Moores Much Hadham again - for a big round trip...just need some warm weather and a nice early roll out. I have fluorescent yellow dots and lines all over my map of Essex - so that I will be able to see them in the dark.
> 
> I have seen some beautiful 'ordinary' buildings this year, mostly in Essex.



Let me know when, sounds like fun. If you intend to go to the Henry Moore Estate you will have to book it in advance due to the much publicised disappearance of one of the sculptures a few years back. Nice pub "The Hoops" just down the road too. Spent many a happy hour wooing my lovely girlfriend now wife there 35 years ago.


----------



## Aperitif (14 May 2009)

I drank two Crock - keeping up the averages!

I was only thinking of Manningtree Station Café yesterday, as in..."I have some unfinished business with Manningtree and if I am organised I can do the FNRttC - make my way back to Londres in a direct (ahem) fashion, get a rest then do the Dunwich Dynamo, returning via the Manningtree Station Bar - then burn it up along the A12..."

That sort of thought.


----------



## Auntie Helen (14 May 2009)

I'm thinking about doing an interim ride (like djtheglove's Hilly South London) from Manningtree around the various sailing/boating spots of the Tendring peninsula (Mistley, Walton-on-the-naze, Brightlingsea, Wivenhoe) which would be about 50 miles. Maybe I could combine it with a pint or two at the Station Café again!


----------



## Aperitif (28 May 2009)

<Pinged> this thread because Andrij (A FNRttC veteran) is talking about riding the infamous "A12 at silly o'clock" 

Could someone from there*, Adrian, Tim O perhaps, direct him to have a look at this beautiful thread! 


*Apologies. Don't mean to be rude - yacf.


----------

